# GO FIGURE: Kicking Arse and Taking Names !!



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

*GOAL: WBFF FIGURE PRO CARD*
*DIVISION: FIGURE MASTERS DIVISION*
*WHERE: VANCOUVER, BC, CANADA *
*WHEN: 28TH MAY 2011*

*TEAM
CHRIS MARZARELLA (AKA: COACH JUGS, JUGGERNAUT, SILKY, ETC.)
WICKED FAMILY, FRIENDS AND PARTNER 

PERSONAL STATS
HEIGHT: 5' 9"
CURRENT WEIGHT: 154LBS
CURRENT BODYFAT: 19%

GOAL COMPETITION WEIGHT: 140LBS
COMPETITION BODYFAT: 14-15%LBS

PHYSIQUE STRENGTHS
V-TAPER
BACK DEVELOPMENT
SMALL WAIST
DETERMINATION
DEDICATION
WILLINGNESS TO DO WHAT IT TAKES TO GETTER DONE 

FUTURE PHYSIQUE STRENGTHS
KILLER CALVES
TIGHT, PERKY AND ROUND BOOTY 
PERFECT SYMMETRY 


*


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

*SATURDAY, 30 OCTOBER 2010: 30 WEEKS OUT*

*NUTRITION FOR THE DAY:* DAY BEFORE THE CARB UP I MIGHT ADD
*Meal One*: 3 slices of bacon, 2/3 cup egg wts, 1 egg, 1 cheese slice
*Meal Two: *1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 tbsp natural PB, 7 almonds 
*Meal Three: *turkey patty, mushrooms, peppers, cucs, olives, avocado, feta cheese & dressing 
*Meal Four: *cheese stick, 2 pepperoni sticks, almonds
*Meal Five: *protein shake, almonds 
*Meal Six: *ground beef, lettuce, cheese, avocado, dressing
*Meal Seven: *PB, coconut and almonds with some cottage cheese 

*WORKOUT FOR THE DAY: *SPRINTS AND ABS JUST THE WAY I LIKEM!
20 MIN OF 15SEC SPRINTS WITH 45SEC REST 
WEIGHTED LEG RAISES 
WEIGHTED CRUNCHES 

*PROJECTS FOR THE DAY: *GO FIGURE !! 
- Updating "Jenny B Fit" FB page to include all my contest prep deets 
- Measurements and Pics to the coach 
- Grabbing the delicious carb-up food for tomorrow WOOT WOOT 

*SAYING OF THE DAY: *COME ON TRY ME !! THERE AINT NO WAY YOU GONNA BEAT ME !!


----------



## Built (Oct 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *GOAL: WBFF FIGURE PRO CARD*
> *DIVISION: FIGURE MASTERS DIVISION*
> *WHERE: VANCOUVER, BC, CANADA *
> *WHEN: 28TH MAY 2011*




I'll be there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like you have a plan.

Now GET IT DONE


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

New journal Jen why? wishing you the best of british for your comp ("best of british" means good luck where im from)


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 30, 2010)

hey jenny don't post much on previous log but in for the ride and go kick ass !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2010)

You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

Built said:


> I'll be there.



Woot Woot to that 



yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you have a plan.
> 
> Now GET IT DONE



Gettin'er done alright! 



davegmb said:


> New journal Jen why? wishing you the best of british for your comp ("best of british" means good luck where im from)



New journal .. new focus .. new determination .. new drive .. new competition date .. new asses to kick  Thanks D !! 



Supa_Spence said:


> hey jenny don't post much on previous log but in for the ride and go kick ass !



Thanks Supa I really appreciate you stopping by  



JerseyDevil said:


> You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Pops !! I am ready and giving it my all. Leaving nothing on the floor .. except a whole lot of sweat


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2010)

I believe the terminology I used was kicking ASS...so say it and mean it!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

*edit the statement above to "kicking assssssss and taking names" sorry for the mis-quote juggeroni*


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

Thought you guys might also want to check out my Facebook "Jenny B Fit" page .. I have started a column called GO FIGURE under the notes section! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jenny-B-Fit/101708396549805?success=1#!/pages/Jenny-B-Fit/101708396549805


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

shut up and carb load.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> shut up and carb load.



Ohhhh I am .. pineapple = down , pancakes and syrup = down 
Now I am going to run to the airport (which is 150km away) 
Kidding. I dont run. SHOPPING TIME !!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah because when I think of shopping the first thing that comes to mind is the airport...WTF??


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Yeah because when I think of shopping the first thing that comes to mind is the airport...WTF??



Listen I am drunk on carbs alright .. give me a break .. the first thing I came up with was the airport because its far ..


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

*SUNDAY, 31 OCTOBER 2010: 30 WEEKS OUT*

*NUTRITION FOR THE DAY:* MASTER CARB UP DAY
*Meal One*: Fresh pineapple 
*Meal Two: *pancakes and syrup with the standard protein shake
*Meal Three: *bagel and jameroni
*Meal Four: *bagel and chicken
*Meal Five: *spicy tuna sushi rolls
*Meal Six: *grilled veggie pizza with strawberry cheesecake protein shake (0 fat) 
*Meal Seven: *oatmeal, pb, and banana (oh that glorious green banana is staring at me)

*WORKOUT FOR THE DAY: *Back and Chest with some CAR-DEEEE-O
SQUAT DEADS: 95LBS X 5 X 5 
BB BENT OVER ROWS WITH A PINEAPPPLE HIGH: 70LBS X 8 X 3
STRAIGHT ARM CABLE PRESSDOWNS: 30KGS X 10 X 3 
INCLINE DB CHEST PRESS: 25LBS X 5 / 30LBS X 5 / 35LBS X 5 X 3
DB FLAT CHEST PRESS: 30LBS X 8 X 3 
-20MIN OF HARDCORE BOOTY BUILDING STEPPER ACTION UNTIL I FELT LIKE UPCHUCKIN
 
*PROJECTS FOR THE DAY: *GO FIGURE !! 
- Updating "Jenny B Fit" FB page for installment number 2
- Calve pics to coach
- Eating and more eating
- Posing practice .. yeppers I AM ON IT !!
 
*SAYING OF THE DAY: *IS THAT ALL YOU GOT SUCKAS !!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Listen I am drunk on carbs alright .. give me a break .. the first thing I came up with was the airport because its far ..



Stabucks has red velvet cupcakes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Stabucks has red velvet cupcakes.


 You are a MEAN coach.. but a good coach!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Stabucks has red velvet cupcakes.



Yah and once you try a CRAVE cupcake .. you NEVER eat one from anywhere else! 



JerseyDevil said:


> You are a MEAN coach.. but a good coach!!!!



A WICKED COACH !!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

Nah, I'm a self-professed asshole...but at least I know it.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2010)

Funny ... I've seen a few journals like this where you announce the ass kicking, create a plan on the ass kicking - and then finally kick ass ... so away we go yet again!

NT checking in ...


----------



## JennyB (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Nah, I'm a self-professed asshole...but at least I know it.



Well thank goodness you said it .. Monday's seem to be the best day of the week 



naturaltan said:


> Funny ... I've seen a few journals like this where you announce the ass kicking, create a plan on the ass kicking - and then finally kick ass ... so away we go yet again!
> 
> NT checking in ...



NT NT NT NT NT NT Hi !!!!!!! Thanks for popping in. Its been a long time.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 1, 2010)

*MONDAY, 1 NOVEMBER 2010: 30 WEEKS OUT*

*NUTRITION FOR THE DAY:* BACK TO THE FAT LOADIN EXTRAVAGANZA-RAMA-DAMA
*Meal One*: bacon and eggs 
*Meal Two: *protein shake and creatine
*Meal Three:  *protein shake and creatine
*Meal Four:  *chicken, salad, cucs, olives, feta and balsamic fig dressing
*Meal Five:  *pepperoni and cheese stick 
*Meal Six: *ground beef, lettuce, cheese, avocado and dressin
*Meal Seven: *pb, almonds and coconut (my fav) 

*WORKOUT FOR THE DAY: *Legs (bootah focus) and biceps with some CAR-DEEEE-O
Front Squats: 95lbs x 5 x 5 
Leg Press: 230lbs x 8 / 250lbs x 8 / 270lbs x 8 PR BABY !!!
GHRs: 15 x 3 
BB Bicep Curls: 60lbs x 5 x 5 
DB Hammers: 22.5lbs x 8 x 3 
30min of bike with 30sec sprints (level 18) and 1.5min rest (level 10)
 
*PROJECTS FOR THE DAY: *GO FIGURE !! 
- Updating "Jenny B Fit" FB page for installment number 3
- Blog updated: Mission: 2011 WBFF Figure Pro
- Jenny B website updated: http://www.wix.com/jennyborecky/jenny-b
 - Prepping food for the week
 
*SAYING OF THE DAY: *I SNICKER IN THE FACE OF ADVERSITY!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> Funny ... I've seen a few journals like this where you announce the ass kicking, create a plan on the ass kicking - and then finally kick ass ... so away we go yet again!
> 
> NT checking in ...



NT  -  What's up ???


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

Lets get moving brickhouse!!!! I didnt hear a bell!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah ... what ^^ he said!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow I have been a super slacker again! My apologies. 

Lets start back up again and forget about my inability to keep up with forums, journals, blogs and training. NO EXCUSES! 

*THURSDAY, 11 NOVEMBER 2010: 29 WEEKS OUT*

*NUTRITION FOR THE DAY:* FAT LOADIN AND LOVING IT
*Meal One*: bacon and eggs 
*Meal Two: *protein shake and creatine
*Meal Three:  *protein shake and creatine
*Meal Four:  *chicken, cucs and asiago with artichoke dip
*Meal Five:  *pepperoni and cheese stick 
*Meal Six: *shrimp with french beans 
*Meal Seven: *cottage cheese, pb, almonds and coconut (my fav) 

*WORKOUT FOR THE DAY: *Back and Shoulders BOOO YAH !! 
Chins: 6 x 5 LOVE THEM !! 
Seated Cable Rows: 42.5kg x 8 x 3 MONSTER
Cable Rear Delts: 5kg x 8 x 3 RIPPED
Push Presses: 80lbs x 5 x 5 BEAST
Superset 1: DB Arnold Presses: 22.5lbs x 8 / 25lbs x 8 x 3 ILL BE BACK
Superset 1: DB Laterals: 10lbs x 8 x 3
Cable Crunches: 42.5kg x 10 x 3 
 
*PROJECTS FOR THE DAY: *
- relax and watch my muscles grow 
- make meals for the rest of the week
- chilax
 
*SAYING OF THE DAY: *LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Wow I have been a super slacker again! My apologies.
> 
> Lets start back up again and forget about my inability to keep up with forums, journals, blogs and training. NO EXCUSES!
> 
> ...


Awesome push presses!

Mmmmm, artichoke dip...


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Pops  

I had some serious smiles going on today after my little rendez-vous last night


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks Pops
> 
> I had some serious smiles going on today after my little rendez-vous last night



Dont share with the class, PLEASE. I'm already sick of the guy.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2010)

28 May??? REALLY? I may be in the States then...I might have to swing up for a couple days...


----------



## JennyB (Nov 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Dont share with the class, PLEASE. I'm already sick of the guy.



because your jealous .. jack rabbit !! 



Burner02 said:


> 28 May??? REALLY? I may be in the States then...I might have to swing up for a couple days...



you might have to weiny!!


----------



## sara (Nov 14, 2010)

am I too late to follow your journal ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2010)

sara said:


> am I too late to follow your journal ?


 I'm not Jen, but I can say this ride is just getting started!!!!! I know she will welcome your support Sara


----------



## JennyB (Nov 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm not Jen, but I can say this ride is just getting started!!!!! I know she will welcome your support Sara



You are right Pops .. I welcome all the support I can get  

Sara: Thanks hun .. and welcome to my journey


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

*27 WEEKS OUT Schedule*

*NUTRITION FOR THE WEEK:* Fat Loadin and Lovin it !! 
*Meal One*: 3 strips bacon, 3/4 cup egg whites, 1 whole egg, cheese slice
*Meal Two: *1/2 cup cottage cheese, almonds, pb 
*Meal Three: *turkey patty, olives, feta, cucumbers, mushrooms, red peppers, olive oil dressing 
*Meal Four:  *dry pepperoni sticks and a cheese stick 
*Meal Five:  *1/2 scoop protein, almonds
*Meal Six: *1/2 scoop protein 
*Meal Seven: *steak with zucchini, mushrooms and asparagus 
*Meal Eight:  *cottage cheese, almonds and pb

 *WORKOUTS FOR THE WEEK: *I am starting block training this week which is a 6 week program concentrating on my biceps and hams. Sounds like I better get an extra thick pillow to sit on at work  
 
I will be posting my workouts *hopefully* everyday .. but things are a little bit hectic right now .. I am doing my best


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat loading rocks! You just reminded me that I love feta cheese, gotta pick some up! Bleu cheese works too.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

I found 0 carb feta at Costco and that baby is going down like heaven !! Blue cheese can suck it


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking forward to see this block training routine sounds interesting. How is it going then for the comp? can see from your pics you previously posted your obviously ripped but are you noticing any extra size now being packed on? 

Another question too lol! ive noticed alot of bodybuilders on a leg day throw in every so often huge rep days eg 30 rep squat or leg press etc, do you ever do that or do you stick to the mid rep ranges? Just thinking of throwing in some higher rep stuff but wasnt sure if thats just for the guys on steroids!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

Dave, not so. Higher rep work for the quads can go a long way and the lower body is actually an ideal environment for higher rep work. Although I wouldnt go past 20 because it's my threshold before I puke, there's no stopping anyone from going that high. Be forewarned, do only a few warmup sets, and then do the one, All Out set.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looking forward to see this block training routine sounds interesting. How is it going then for the comp? can see from your pics you previously posted your obviously ripped but are you noticing any extra size now being packed on?
> 
> Another question too lol! ive noticed alot of bodybuilders on a leg day throw in every so often huge rep days eg 30 rep squat or leg press etc, do you ever do that or do you stick to the mid rep ranges? Just thinking of throwing in some higher rep stuff but wasnt sure if thats just for the guys on steroids!!!!!



Training is going WICKED WICKED WICKED thanks to the old Softy/JUGS. Over the past month my weight has come down a bit from 156lbs to 151lbs but my measurements have stayed the same so looks like I am making some gains!! 

Ahh I am not a juicing dude BUT I did use to throw in a shock workout every now and then. It was 100 reps of squats .. in as many sets as you needed to complete it .. worked great in between programs to shock those babies .. although I couldnt sit down for days. 



juggernaut said:


> Dave, not so. Higher rep work for the quads can go a long way and the lower body is actually an ideal environment for higher rep work. Although I wouldnt go past 20 because it's my threshold before I puke, there's no stopping anyone from going that high. Be forewarned, do only a few warmup sets, and then do the one, All Out set.



Puking is just fine and as i remember you said the last time i puked "wipe your mouth off and keep going"  NICE ALL OUT pitch


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

*Monday: block-it baby!*

*Romanian Deadlifts: *135lbs x 5 / 155lbs x 5 x 4 (yeah baby .. lowered weight for perfect form) 
*Hamstring Cable Curls: *20lbs x 8 x 3 (left those butt cheeks nice and perky)
*Alternating DB Curls: *25lbs x 5 / 22.5lbs x 5 / 20lbs x 5 x 2 / 17.5lbs x 5 
*Incline Seated DB Curls: *20lbs x 8 / 20lbs x 6 / 15lbs x 7 

I cannot straighten my arms already and my booty is sore. Just the way I like it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

You are all about nice'n'perky butt cheeks!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *Monday: block-it baby!*
> 
> *Romanian Deadlifts: *135lbs x 5 / 155lbs x 5 x 4 (yeah baby .. lowered weight for perfect form)
> *Hamstring Cable Curls: *20lbs x 8 x 3 (left those butt cheeks nice and perky)
> ...


 
Im the same Jenny with RDL's, if i increase the weight too much i feel like i dont hit my hamstrings as much, must be because i lose form slightly.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

She likes it sore in the booty....



mmmbahahahahahahahaahhhahahhaha


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

POPS: Yes I am all about getting that booty in PERFECT form! 
DAVE: For a while I was pushing 200lbs but I dont want to put anymore pressure on the back .. so I lowered the weight and its alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll good  
JUGS: piss off


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

sore in the booty hahahahahahaahahahhhaa snickkkker hahahahahhahaahha cough cough sore in the bootaaaaay


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

JUGS: your so simple *jenny rolls her eyes*

*Wednesday: block-it baby*

*Romanian Deadlifts: *135lbs x 5 / 155lbs x 5 x 2 (boy are those babies tight) 
*GoodMornings!: *85lbs x 8 / 65lbs x 8 (and everyone stares.. doesnt anyone do these anymore?) 
*Alternating DB Curls: *25lbs x 5 / 22.5lbs x 5 / 20lbs x 5 / 17.5lbs x 5 
*DB Preacher Curls: *20lbs x 6 / 17.5lbs x 6 

This was suppose to be yesterdays workout HOWEVER with the car being frozen and not starting and then me having to leave work because of my mother and then being at a presentation until after 10pm .. it didnt happen .. cest la vie .. workout was wicked today !! kickin some booty


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

damn sounds like your one busy girl. 

I get a 4 day weekend finally. And for a change I don't have to work for any of it. 

Lifts are looking good though


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks O. 
I had the day off so had some fun and relaxed a bit then have coffee with my new found special friend  
Back to work tomorrow then off Sat and Sun! 
Woot Woot !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks O.
> I had the day off so had some fun and relaxed a bit then have coffee with my new found special friend
> Back to work tomorrow then off Sat and Sun!
> Woot Woot !!


 And would this special friend have a name starting with the letter M?  Just remember.... girls rule, boys drool. Work it


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes this certain someone does have a name that starts with M and we had a sweet little coffee get together before our weekend adventure .. boys rawk and girls are awesome .. together we are awesomeronious !!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

orrrrr I want 4 days off this weekend too


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yes this certain someone does have a name that starts with M and we had a sweet little coffee get together before our weekend adventure .. boys rawk and girls are awesome .. together we are awesomeronious !!


wtf is awesomeronious?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JUGS: your so simple *jenny rolls her eyes*
> 
> *Wednesday: block-it baby*
> 
> ...


 
I do good mornings and have done for ages i love them, i think they destroy my hamstrings better then RDL's. That said if any of the girls in my gym with tidy little bodies started do good mornings in front of me id be hypnotised lol, something your going to have to put up with doing that exercise in front of men im afraid.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I do good mornings and have done for ages i love them, i think they destroy my hamstrings better then RDL's. That said if any of the girls in my gym with tidy little bodies started do good mornings in front of me id be hypnotised lol, something your going to have to put up with doing that exercise in front of men im afraid.



I like them so far .. although people were staring. 



juggernaut said:


> wtf is awesomeronious?



COME ON buddy .. get with it .. its the awesomest of the awesomes  

*Thursday: barfing block-it baby*

*BB Sumo Squats: *50lbs x 8 / 60lbs x 8 x 2 (going down low) 
*DB Incline Chest Press: *30lbs x 8 x 3 (blah whatever its chest)
*T-Bar Rows: *45lbs x 8 / 70lbs x 8 x 2 (yet another bent over exercise lol)
*Chins: *6 x 3 (everyone was impressed .. including me )
*Corner Presses: *O plus 45lbs x 8 x 3 (this is where the arms started getting freaky) 
*Weighted Leg Raises: *10lbs x 8 x 3
*Standing Calf Raises: *lots (cramp it up) 
*Seated Calf Raises: *ouch ... dats all I am gonna say 
 
Well my new "weight stacking friends" at the gym helped me again .. so nice to have two guys loading and unloading my bars. lol. Then a female bodybuilder told me that my "arms are huge" .. not going to lie .. that scared me a bit .. coming from her .. but my new friend and coach assured me that I am still looking feminine .. phew! 

So still killing it and have more strength and determination than ever. IN IT TO WIN IT baby !!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 26, 2010)

She wanted a pink taco.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> She wanted a pink taco.


My favorite cheat meal!!!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 26, 2010)

you two are perving up my journal .. if you have nothing valid to say SCRAM !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2010)

ew


----------



## Phineas (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the diet you've put together. Training looks awesome, too! So, the show's in Vancouver, eh? I'm just 50km across the water in Victoria!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I like the diet you've put together. Training looks awesome, too! So, the show's in Vancouver, eh? I'm just 50km across the water in Victoria!



Her diet is kickass...wonder what kind of amazing wizard put that together.... hmmm


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> you two are perving up my journal .. if you have nothing valid to say SCRAM !!


 
Jenny stop pretending you LUUUUUUUUUURV them we all all know it


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2010)

Shes a pervy as they come. She's just classier about it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

Jesus Jenny, how long did it take to make the f-king eggs?? Where are you??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Shes a pervy as they come. She's just classier about it.


Amen to that!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the chickens decided to revolt and went after her, and may have taken her hostage.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 29, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I like the diet you've put together. Training looks awesome, too! So, the show's in Vancouver, eh? I'm just 50km across the water in Victoria!



I love Vic !! You better come across and scream for me in May MR!! 



juggernaut said:


> Her diet is kickass...wonder what kind of amazing wizard put that together.... hmmm



YEAH I AM a Jenuis  



davegmb said:


> Jenny stop pretending you LUUUUUUUUUURV them we all all know it



Maybe...some days...others they are pains in my rumpus!



juggernaut said:


> Shes a pervy as they come. She's just classier about it.



Ah thanks. Although thats not what you say each morning when you hello Jugs style "morning skanky hoe" lol



juggernaut said:


> Jesus Jenny, how long did it take to make the f-king eggs?? Where are you??



Bloody hell I have been busy  



JerseyDevil said:


> Amen to that!



Thanks for telling people I am classy Pops  



omerta2010 said:


> I think the chickens decided to revolt and went after her, and may have taken her hostage.



You kidding me .. I would destroy those chickens  

*Monday: still blockin-it baby* (*26 weeks out)*

*DB Curls: *20lbs x 5 / 22.5lbs x 5 / 25lbs x 5 x 2 
*Incline DB Curls: *17.5lbs x 8 / 15lbs x 10 x 2 
*Romanian Deads: *135lbs x 5 / 185lbs x 5 x 3 / 135lbs x 5 
*Cable Booty Builders: *20lbs x 8 x 3 

Confession. I had an emotional evening and so on my way home from the gym I stopped off at the gym closer to my house to work off some energy and frustrations. I over did it but felt great afterwards. Bad for hte body perhaps but the mind needed it. I went ballistic on the steppermill for 15min and climbed about 10045986 flights of stairs .. then went over and did 35min of 100rep skips followed by some MMA core training and then headed over and pulled out 30 chins and some weighted leg raises .. peopel could obviously tell that I was in the zone because all the guys got out of my way .. i was dripping with sweat and felt much better afterwards. 

*CARB DAY BABY!!! *So I decided to try carbing up at work. Lets just say I was VERY productive and was vibrating in the chair all day (shut it Jugs). Had a wicked day at work and a great workout or two  Here was the menu  

 *Meal one: *the best shake ON EARTH!! oatmeal, cottage cheese, frozen berries, yogurt, almond milk and fish oil mmmmmmmmmm yummy
*Meal two: *the most glorious cinnamon raison bagel 
*Meal three: *chicken and potato wedges 
*Meal four: *pepperoni stick and another glorious bagel 
*Meal five: *cottage cheese and poptarts 
*Meal six: *chicken and potato wedges and blueberries
*Meal seven: *oatmeal, pb and a banana


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow great workout and kick ass cardio session.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

Glad to see the skiping back Jen, you know i think its the best. 26 weeks is nothing are you nervous? im one of those people who doesnt worry about things and im super confident right up until the day itself and then all the nerves hit me in one go and im a nightmere to be around. I was best man for my friend this year and it was quite a big venue in front of 130 people, i was really confident about it all week thinking i would be really funny, but then on the morning of the wedding i threw up all over his drive way just before i got in the car that took us to the church thinking about the speech haha some help i was. 
Luckily though i got it togther and did a great speech, with a bit of a helping hand from Mr Whiskey no less lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

Funny you should say that Dave. Up until the day of my wedding, I didnt think anything of the day of my marriage. I basically said, throw the monkey suit on, say I do, done. I got to the alter and holy shit, I became a shaking leaf. My wife saw me sweating (it was actually because she'd never looked this amazing to me), took my hand and held it...sweaty and all. I never sweat in the hands. She laughed her ass off after the ceremony was over. I was a mess. I did hold it together in front of 300 people though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> *CARB DAY BABY!!! *So I decided to try carbing up at work. Lets just say I was VERY productive and was vibrating in the chair all day (shut it Jugs). Had a wicked day at work and a great workout or two  Here was the menu
> 
> *Meal one: *the best shake ON EARTH!! oatmeal, cottage cheese, frozen berries, yogurt, almond milk and fish oil mmmmmmmmmm yummy
> *Meal two: *the most glorious cinnamon raison bagel
> ...


Not bad... but some observations:
The bagels need some crusty garlic and sweet jam!
Poptarts?  Not fair! Too much sugar Miss Anti Chips Ahoy
Friggin potato wedges, TWICE?  You don't have a dog do you? 
Oatmeal, pb and banana, mmmmm, but shouldn't fruit be consumed in the morning?
You were productive and vibrating at the same time? Did Mr M help with this?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Funny you should say that Dave. Up until the day of my wedding, I didnt think anything of the day of my marriage. I basically said, throw the monkey suit on, say I do, done. I got to the alter and holy shit, I became a shaking leaf. My wife saw me sweating (it was actually because she'd never looked this amazing to me), took my hand and held it...sweaty and all. I never sweat in the hands. She laughed her ass off after the ceremony was over. I was a mess. I did hold it together in front of 300 people though.


Must be a guy thing.... I was exactly the same way.  No nerves at all until the morning of....


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz teeheeee


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Wow great workout and kick ass cardio session.


 
Thanks O. It was a kick ass session and I am feeling it today 



davegmb said:


> Glad to see the skiping back Jen, you know i think its the best. 26 weeks is nothing are you nervous? im one of those people who doesnt worry about things and im super confident right up until the day itself and then all the nerves hit me in one go and im a nightmere to be around. I was best man for my friend this year and it was quite a big venue in front of 130 people, i was really confident about it all week thinking i would be really funny, but then on the morning of the wedding i threw up all over his drive way just before i got in the car that took us to the church thinking about the speech haha some help i was.
> Luckily though i got it togther and did a great speech, with a bit of a helping hand from Mr Whiskey no less lol.


Skipping is the best and no one does it .. so they call me the skipping queen  No not nervous at all actually .. I get excited but never really nervous until I am on stage .. but just for a second .. then again I am a show off so that might be why  No barfing for this chica 



juggernaut said:


> Funny you should say that Dave. Up until the day of my wedding, I didnt think anything of the day of my marriage. I basically said, throw the monkey suit on, say I do, done. I got to the alter and holy shit, I became a shaking leaf. My wife saw me sweating (it was actually because she'd never looked this amazing to me), took my hand and held it...sweaty and all. I never sweat in the hands. She laughed her ass off after the ceremony was over. I was a mess. I did hold it together in front of 300 people though.


 
Wuss. Enough said  



JerseyDevil said:


> Not bad... but some observations:
> The bagels need some crusty garlic and sweet jam!
> Poptarts? Not fair! Too much sugar Miss Anti Chips Ahoy
> Friggin potato wedges, TWICE? You don't have a dog do you?
> ...


 
Garlic + jam = 
Sugar and carbs are what you want TURKEY BRAIN! 
No dog for me .. he would eat my taters  
Just because you have done two carb ups doesnt make you an authority  on picking apart my carb ups  
No Mr M had nothing to do with the vibrations lol .. it was the sugar! But check back with me about that next weekend 



JerseyDevil said:


> Must be a guy thing.... I was exactly the same way. No nerves at all until the morning of....


 
And how did that work out for yah 



juggernaut said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz teeheeee


 
Your just a regular old comedian arent you !!!??


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

uh. Yes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Garlic + jam = , *Puts hair on your scrotum*
> Sugar and carbs are what you want TURKEY BRAIN! *Gobble! Gobble!*
> No dog for me .. he would eat my taters  *EXACTLY!*
> Just because you have done two carb ups doesnt make you an authority  on picking apart my carb ups  *LOL, but it was FUN! *
> ...


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

More comments from the peanut gallery I see 

Well I had another EPIC workout today and I have no doubt in my mind that I am taking no prisoners in 178 days I will RAWK IT !! 

*Tuesday: blockin-it all the way to the bank!*

*DB Curls: *22.5lbs x 5 / 25lbs x 5 x 2 *
Incline DB Curls: *17.5lbs x 8 / 15lbs x 8 (because I was zooming on ALL OUT and forgot to read the program )
*Romanian Deads: *135lbs x 5 / 155lbs x 5 x 2
*Good Mornings / Butt sticker outters: *55lbs x 10 / 75lbs x 8 x 2 
*DB Preachers: *20lbs x 8 x 2 (was suppose to do these instead of inclines)  

Then I couldnt resist getting some energy out and going ALL OUT. Must be something in my workout drink  So this is what I did:
Triset 1: 100 skips + plank db rows (12.5lbs) x 10 reps x 3
Triset 2: 100 skips + chins x 6 reps x 3
Triset 3: 100 skips + reverse single arm pushups 6 each arm x 3 

Once again everyone looked at me like I was a freak but I didnt give two hoots and I gaver. All out and 178 days to go. Bringing home the gold baby! All thanks to each and every one of you plus a huge thanks to my Pops and Poppy/JUGS/Arsehole 

 *Meal one: *bacon and eggs baby with some cheese 
*Meal two: *cottage cheese with almonds and pb 
*Meal three: *chicken thighs with snap peas and mushrooms plus cheese
*Meal four: *pepperoni sticks with cheese stick 
*Meal five: *shake with creatine and almonds
*Meal six: *shake with creatine 
*Meal seven: *tuna with mayo and veggies 
*Meal eight: *cottage cheese with almonds and pb


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

are those good mornings with a barbell and not a machine.....if so how low are you going? and thats a good weight for good mornings really burns doesnt it, i feel it the next day big time.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me answer that...I'd kick her ass with ridicule if she used a machine. 
Machines are for bitches, crybabies and elves. She aint any.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> are those good mornings with a barbell and not a machine.....if so how low are you going? and thats a good weight for good mornings really burns doesnt it, i feel it the next day big time.



Barbell baby! I go to 90 degrees facing forwards! I do Romanians first so the hams are pretty tight and wobbly by then. It feels great and I can feel my core working the entire time .. love the new addition to the workout! 



juggernaut said:


> Let me answer that...I'd kick her ass with ridicule if she used a machine.
> Machines are for bitches, crybabies and elves. She aint any.



No machines for me .. so says coach.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

Machines have their place, but the barbell becomes organic. It becomes an extension of you. Machines are fixed, cold and not true to form.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Machines have their place, but the barbell becomes organic. It becomes an extension of you. Machines are fixed, cold and not true to form.


 
This sounds like a line from Terminator.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

Is that bad? I like using descriptive language...too over the top?



> > Machines have their place, but the barbell becomes organic. It becomes an extension of you. Machines are fixed, cold and not true to form.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a line from Terminator.




Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Is that bad? I like using descriptive language...too over the top?


 
Nope, I liked it. May have to throw it in my signature line if I ever get tired of Tyler Durden.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 2, 2010)

Fight Club rules. ALWAYS. Jenny wouldnt know about fight club...she's a girl.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Fight Club rules. ALWAYS. Jenny wouldnt know about fight club...she's a girl.



I know more about Fight Club than you do  I INVENTED the Fight Club! 


*Wednesday: blockin-it all the way to the bank!*

*Sumo BB Squats: *60lbs x 8 / 70lbs x 8 x 2 
*DB Incline Chest Press: *30lbs x 8 / 35lbs x 8 x 2 PR 
*T-Bar Rows: *45lbs x 8 / 55lbs x 8 x 2 
*Chins: *6 x 3 
*Corner Presses: *45lbs + O bar x 8 x 3 
*Cable Crunches: *32.5kg x 8 / 35.5kg x 8 x 2 
*Standing and Seated Calve Raises: *lots and cramped those buggers up

*DATS ALL FOLKS !! *


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

Then what are the first 2 rules of fight club?

And nice corner presses.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 2, 2010)

do you want me to use the accents?


----------



## JennyB (Dec 2, 2010)

YOU DO NOT talk about Fight Club so shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I know more about Fight Club than you do  I INVENTED the Fight Club!
> 
> 
> *Wednesday: blockin-it all the way to the bank!*
> ...


 
Why Sumo squats Jenny? are you trying to hit a particular part of the leg or do you just find it easier to squat with a much wide stance?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Why Sumo squats Jenny? are you trying to hit a particular part of the leg or do you just find it easier to squat with a much wide stance?



One word: symmetry. Chick's legs are weak spot (well, used to be) and now we're hitting the area that needs a bit of work. She's like this big slab of clay and we're chiseling her down to a perfect work of art!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Why Sumo squats Jenny? are you trying to hit a particular part of the leg or do you just find it easier to squat with a much wide stance?



Inner thighs baby .. balancing them out because they are big due to 15 years of training horses and gripping on to them (no perv comments)



juggernaut said:


> One word: symmetry. Chick's legs are weak spot (well, used to be) and now we're hitting the area that needs a bit of work. She's like this big slab of clay and we're chiseling her down to a perfect work of art!



Clay baby clay .. mold it .. sculpt it .. turn it into GOLD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

More like a diamond!!! Chiseled and CUT!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

ahhhh thanks POPS


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> More like a diamond!!! Chiseled and CUT!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

not just chicks who have legs as a weak point, mine really need some work


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahh D thanks  Lets rock those new wheels together baby !!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YOU DO NOT talk about Fight Club so shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



i love the "so shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" part, you totally turned that so girly. looks like your're doing wonderful. i do believe you will turn this into gold.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 3, 2010)

pssst ... hi again


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i love the "so shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" part, you totally turned that so girly. looks like your're doing wonderful. i do believe you will turn this into gold.



Thanks LW. So nice of you to stop in. I love it when you poke your head in here  Thanks for the encouragement! 



naturaltan said:


> pssst ... hi again



Hi toots !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


>


Somebody has to do it, might as well be me!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

I like butt kissin .. just sayin  
(plus Charlize is HOTHOTHOTHOT) 

*Friday: Blockity Block Block Block! 

* *DB alternating curls: *25lbs x 5 x 2 / 22.5lbs x 5 x 3
*DB incline curls: *17.5lbs x 8 x 2 / 15lbs x 8 
*Romanian Deads: *135lbs x 5 / 175lbs x 5 / 165lbs x 5 / 135 x 5 x 2 (I can tell its almost time for carb up) 
*Cable Booty Makers: *17.5kgs x 8 x 3 

I worked out with my sister .. so it was nice .. she did my workout and we hung .. good times good times! Took some pics of the waist to send to Jugs tonight. Seems as though I know just what to do to lean down fast. Dropped 2inches off the waist just this week after skipping, a few circuits, and the stepper. Oh I am sooooooo excited to step on stage. 

25 weeks people !!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

You rock girl!  You look so good now, only can imagine 25 weeks from now. 

... I would kiss more then Charlize's ass... fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

WTF you lost 2 inches from your waist in a week when your already lean. Now I'm beyond jealous.

I'm also impressed your sis could hang with your workout. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You rock girl! You look so good now, only can imagine 25 weeks from now.
> 
> ... I would kiss more then Charlize's ass... fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks Pops! Coach and I were laughing at how we might both freak out when I actually start dieting and doing cardio lol 



omerta2010 said:


> WTF you lost 2 inches from your waist in a week when your already lean. Now I'm beyond jealous.
> 
> I'm also impressed your sis could hang with your workout.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


 
Yep.. if only the legs would be that responsive .. i would be golden.
Yeah my sis is pretty darn awesome  

Try to take some time for yourself O


----------



## JennyB (Dec 5, 2010)

*Saturday: New Kids on the Block! 
**DB alternating curls: *25lbs x 5 x 2 / 22.5lbs x 5 x 1
*DB preacher curls: *17.5lbs x 8 x 1 / 15lbs x 8 
*Romanian Deads: *135lbs x 5 / 175lbs x 5 / 165lbs x 5 
*Good Morning: *65lbs x 8 x 3 

*Sunday: Running Down the Block! 
**BB Sumo Squats: *70lbs x 8 x 3 
*DB Incline Chest Press: *30lbs x 8 x 3 
*T-Bar Rows: *55lbs x 8 x 3 
*Chins: *6 x 3 
*Corner Presses: *45lbs + 0 x 8 x 3 (man these were tough)
*Cable Crunches: *42.5kg x 8 x 3 
*Seated and Standing Calve Raises: *lots 

Sent my progress pics to Coach Jugs this evening and he had some choice words for me .. something that resembled "holy pucking shat"  He assured me it was allllll good. Money in the bag  

*CARB UP HEAVEN!! 
Meal one:* best shake in the world! frozen berries, oatmeal, almond milk, cottage cheese, fish oil. yogurt
*Meal two and three: *bagel and some protein shake
*Meal four: *cupcakes, coffee, tea, espresso, lemonade (liquids that made me shake like a crack head and be productive as hell with my sis during our business meeting) 
*Meal five: *cupcakes, ALL OUT 
*Meal six:* chili with bread (omg i was happier than a pig in shit) 
*Meal seven:* still flying high and having popcorn to end off this PERFECT carb-up day


----------



## JennyB (Dec 5, 2010)

I actually had 3 bagels ;; edit lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovin meal 5.... Got's to have some CHILI!  Was that cornbread you had with it?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I actually had 3 bagels ;; edit lol



BFD...I had 9 (*NINE *BECAUSE I'M A MANNNN!!!) during a carbup. So piss off and try again.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Lovin meal 5.... Got's to have some CHILI!  Was that cornbread you had with it?



Nope just pure WHITE bread 



juggernaut said:


> BFD...I had 9 (*NINE *BECAUSE I'M A MANNNN!!!) during a carbup. So piss off and try again.



Because your a tooting machine and think 554g of carbs are cool .. I like cupcakes  

*Monday: Block Street Boys! 
**Romanian Deads: *(135lbs x 5 / 185lbs x 5 x 3 / 155lbs x 5 x 1) those damn Romanians hurt my butt
*Alternating DB Curls:* 25lbs x 5 x 3 / 22.5lbs x 5 x 2 
*Cable Booty Makers: *40lbs x 8 x 3 
*Incline DB Curls: *17.5lbs x 8 x 3 

Yeah I know it looks boring .. but seems to be working .. bootah bootah bootah !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there!  I'm new here.  Glad to see an active female!  I'll be following along!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there!  I'm new here.  Glad to see an active female!  I'll be following along!



Oh she's active alright...has a vibrating leg on carbup days too.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Oh she's active alright...has a vibrating leg on carbup days too.


 
Where'd she go??


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

Shes around. She's working hard, but she's around!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Oh she's active alright...has a vibrating leg on carbup days too.


 How did I miss this comment?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I like butt kissin .. just sayin
> (plus Charlize is HOTHOTHOTHOT)
> 25 weeks people !!!!



Where will this event be taking place?


----------



## JennyB (Dec 15, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there!  I'm new here.  Glad to see an active female!  I'll be following along!



Hi hotty! It is good to see another woman on here other than LW of course  Welcome and thanks for following. I am swamped right now .. but I am doing my best to update everyone. 



juggernaut said:


> Oh she's active alright...has a vibrating leg on carbup days too.



I am more active than Activia yogurt .. more vibrations then .. well whatever. 



IslandGirl said:


> Where'd she go??



Poking in to update everyone ... sorry  



juggernaut said:


> Shes around. She's working hard, but she's around!



I am working hard .. thanks for noticing! 



JerseyDevil said:


> How did I miss this comment?



SHUT IT !!



naturaltan said:


> Where will this event be taking place?



Vancouver baby! May 28th !! There will be foam fingers, banners, a screaming coach, a bunch of hoodlums! It will be GREAT!!!

*UPDATE : Quick and to the point 
*Nutrition: Same old fat loading 6 days a week with a carb up 1 day a week. Glorious and working well. Only 6 more cupcake carb ups 

Training: I am on week 4 of block training for my hams and biceps. This week I had a bit of a back injury and therefore I am on cardio only until Monday. Looking forward to kicking arse over the next 23 weeks! Then its GAME ON. 

LIFE: Things have been beyond hectic but great. Focused and inspired. A top figure competitor (top as in the world) messaged me today and told me that I had a great physique and asked when I was competing and where. Of course coach wasnt surprised and neither was my sister ... meanwhile I was freaking out. Sometimes you are just reminded of your potential. Excited to head home this weekend to train at my old gym and freak people out with my progress. I am so comfortable there and cannot wait !! I will get to see clients, family and friends and not relax one bit  With that being said I am off to rest and take care of this back and sore wrists and elbows .. yep time for a few days rest  Love you all and thanks so much for all the support .. means the world to me .. when I am up on stage in 23 weeks I will be working it for all of you !! 

BTW I am taking the BBINA award .. was booked for a photo shoot May 31st ... a few days after the show .. will submit my butt photos then 
Night peeps


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh nice to finally meet you!  I know you are gonna kick bootay on May 28th!  Looking forward in watching you progress.  Will you be posting pictures along the way?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Jenny, glad everything is going well for you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> With that being said I am off to rest and take care of this back and sore wrists and elbows ..


Look who's calling the kettle black? .  j/k, yeah you need some well deserved time off from the weights for a few days.

Thanks for the update!  You really do listen to your Pops, eh?


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Oh nice to finally meet you! I know you are gonna kick bootay on May 28th! Looking forward in watching you progress. Will you be posting pictures along the way?


 
Its nice to meet you too  Thanks for the message and booty kicking comment  As soon as I begin to cut I will be posting pics .. or when the coach says I can .. he is mean .. so blame it on him  



davegmb said:


> Hi Jenny, glad everything is going well for you


 
Dont be so short with me .. my favorite tea drinking booty kicker wanna be 



JerseyDevil said:


> Look who's calling the kettle black? . j/k, yeah you need some well deserved time off from the weights for a few days.
> 
> Thanks for the update! You really do listen to your Pops, eh?


 
I do listen to Pops .. sometimes ..  I am being good and staying out of the gym until Monday when I head home and CRUSH IT !!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Its nice to meet you too  Thanks for the message and booty kicking comment  As soon as I begin to cut I will be posting pics .. or when the coach says I can .. he is mean .. so blame it on him


 
Ok looking forward to them!  Hope he changes his mind and you can start posting some sooner.  

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2010)

Jenny, we'll take some soon. 
The trophy winning one with me raising your hand will be the best!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, it will be an epic picture coach


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Dont be so short with me .. my favorite tea drinking booty kicker wanna be


 
Haha im just sipping on a loverly cup of tea as i read this, ill try and do better in future


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2010)

Real men drink coffee.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Real men drink coffee.


 

Horse shit


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Horse shit



donkey piss.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2010)

I drink both coffee and tea.... and I pick up dog poop


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I drink both coffee and tea.... and I pick up dog poop



Fucking Switzerland. Come to my house and pickup my dog's deep fried cheese doodles.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Fucking Switzerland. Come to my house and pickup my dog's deep fried cheese doodles.


 

Im lost now, how deoes Switzerland relate to horse shit and donkey piss?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im lost now, how deoes Switzerland relate to horse shit and donkey piss?


 
I think he was refering to JD playing the middle ground and not picking one.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I think he was refering to JD playing the middle ground and not picking one.


 
Oops of course yeah i wasnt expecting a war reference


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2010)

I love Swiss cheese!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 20, 2010)

You FUKERS are going to get it for talking about urine and feces in my journal! I am trying to focus here !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

What the hell are you doing on here during your vacation.


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 21, 2010)

dedication!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love Swiss cheese!



cheddar rocks too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Provalone is good as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Provalone is good as well.



it does...so does mozzarella! The fresh, not that packaged garbage. Give me some sundried tomatoes and some basil on top and I am a happy man.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 21, 2010)

braveheart07 said:


> dedication!!



Most appreciated .. at least you have something positive to say .. while the other pests just go on talking about cheese 

The results will show them how dedication proves to get the job done .. while others are just pissing around playing cheese games  

GET TO WORK you lazy BASTARDS!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> GET TO WORK you lazy BASTARDS!!


Can you say that wearing a shiny and tight Catwoman costume and spiked heels while holding a whip?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Can you say that wearing a shiny and tight Catwoman costume and spiked heels while holding a whip?


 
I'll vote for this as well. 

I think she may prefer if we'd all start talking about Bacon now.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

Fine. 
Can she say that wearing bacon and spiked heels while holding a whip?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2010)

Bacon.... and cheeeesssseeee.  New York style extra sharp cheddar, uh awesome.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow you peckers are still at it .. lets see who has the best transformation over the holidays ?? while your doing countless reps with your JAW I will be in the gym pumping some iron and then fueling my body with healthy food .. just saying   

OK on to business. 

*Monday: Bye Bye Block and HELLO SHOCK!!
**Well its not a shock routine but given I am updating two days later .. lets just say that I am doing it from a seated position and my wheelchair is right beside me! Lovely! 

Front Squats: *95lbs x 5 x 5 (below 90 .. only place to be) *PR*
*Split Squats: *25lb dbs x 8 x 3 (good Lord) 
*Step Ups: *30lb dbs x 8 x 3 (i almost fell over when my leg gave out) *PR*
**LOVE IT and paying for it now  **
*BB Bicep Curls: *50lbs x 5 / 60lbs x 5 x 4 (trying for a PR next week)
*Low Rope Hammer Curls: *32.5kg x 8 x 3 
 
Carb depleted and going strong! Coach (he will remained nameless right now until I am speaking to him .. since I am in so much pain .. good pain though) has me on a new program and I am pumped to see this phase. I am just short of 22 weeks and 157 is where the countdown is at. I got my hooker heels the other day and posing is starting today! Progress pics will be coming very soon!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

is that with or without the bacon costume??


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Have a very merry christmas


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

....did someone say....bacon?
with cheese?
Dude....E P I C....


oh, Hi Jen! Merry Christmas!

hhmmm....bacon....


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Jenny!  Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

Mmmm... bacon


----------



## JennyB (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone I had a great Xmas .. and now I need a frickin vacation! 
No time to rest .. only to grow and eat and train and focus! 
Got my hooker heels and posing practice starts this week  

New program commenced last week and I couldnt walk .. lets see how this week goes. 

22 weeks and going strong


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Which hooker heels did you get?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2010)

I had bacon wrapped fudge. Damn good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> 22 weeks and going strong


----------



## JennyB (Dec 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I had bacon wrapped fudge. Damn good.



Thats gross and full of sugar and carbs JUST SAYIN !!



IslandGirl said:


> Which hooker heels did you get?



I got the five inch slip ons with a 1/2 inch platforms !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I got the five inch slip ons with a 1/2 inch platforms !!


 
Oh nice.  I keep forgetting you are competing in Canada.  Here in the states the judges frown on the platforms.  I bet it's easier to walk in???  My feet cries when I wear those shoes.  lol  Glad I'm hanging them up for good and only bust them out for photo shoots.  

Hope you have a great week!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 30, 2010)

Hows Christmas been Jenny? did you get many prezzies?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Vancouver baby! May 28th !! There will be foam fingers, banners, a screaming coach, a bunch of hoodlums! It will be GREAT!!!



hmmmm ... seeing that I'm a hardcore biker now, maybe I'll roll into Vancouver and become part of the cheering squad.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

I do NOT scream.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Sort of.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## JennyB (Jan 12, 2011)

!! SUPER UPDATE !! 

Well I have been sick and very busy .. throughout that I have been training like a mad woman. I have some great news and am excited to share it with all of you. 

First of all I will now be competing April 30th in Gatineau, Quebec .. instead of May 28th in Vancouver, BC .. Coach and I decided that it was a better date and location. I am pumped and ready to rock .. well I am actually rocking it as theres only 107 days to go !! 15 weeks out this Saturday !! 

Secondly I am in full force day three of PMSF mode .. Monday and Tuesday were ummmmmm tough  as I also have strep throat and am on meds .. but the strong DO NOT rest and give up .. so I push forwards. Things are going well and 12 days will be nothing. 

Third of all this evening I saw my first ever leg line when I took my progress pics for coach .. I usually dont post pics but I thought that it was about time to share one with you .. so here it is .. three days into the cut .. leg line appearing .. PUMPED!! 

Forth thing is that .. well .. I have found my soul mate .. nothing else to say other than I now know what it feels like ... love versus soul mate .. I just cannot say enough about him .. I am blissfully happy and he is the most supportive and kind man alive .. I am blessed .. we both are to have found one another .. yes I have kept it hush. 

Fifth is that I am so thankful that Coach and his wife along with my soul mate and his three girls (13,15,17 years old) as well as my sister and my BIL will be coming to the show to cheer me on. I am overwhelmed at my support system as I have always competed all on my own. Its wonderful and I am a lucky woman. 

So that is my sap report. Training is going well .. I just finished my depletion phase Tuesday and cardio tonight .. hungry for the gold and leaving it all out on the floor .. every workout is my last chance workout !! 

Now everyone else better be kicking some arse !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Healing vibes comin' your way!  And awesome to have found your soul mate!  I've been with mines for 17 years!  

Looking good girl!!!  Woohoo for seeing some leg separation.  Great job.  Keep on truckin'!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

That's great news Jen!  You will be ready for the contest for sure.  Congrats on the engagement , he's got 3 daughters?   Yikes!

Hmmm Quebec huh?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

Mush story is done. Go burn some fat.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on all accounts!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's great news Jen! You will be ready for the contest for sure. Congrats on the engagement , he's got 3 daughters? Yikes!
> 
> Hmmm Quebec huh?


 
Sorry Pops I dont except negative comments of any kind from here on in so please keep any of those to yourself. YIKES is having to deal with you and coach  



IslandGirl said:


> Healing vibes comin' your way! And awesome to have found your soul mate! I've been with mines for 17 years!
> 
> Looking good girl!!! Woohoo for seeing some leg separation. Great job. Keep on truckin'!


 
Thanks girl. Much appreciated. 



juggernaut said:


> Mush story is done. Go burn some fat.


 
Please reassess your approach and get off my case .. try being happy for someone and stop acting like the ass you arent and be yourself .. just saying. 



naturaltan said:


> Congrats on all accounts!


 
Thanks NT .. can always count on you for some loving!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on all fronts. 

Jugg's has an image to uphold here. 

Your looking great, I can see why bumping up the date should be no problem.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Thanks NT .. can always count on you for some loving!



A little disappointed the comp is in Quebec, but what's a guy to do.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on all fronts.
> 
> Jugg's has an image to uphold here.
> 
> Your looking great, I can see why bumping up the date should be no problem.



Image my ass...I'm an asshole. I am self-aware. But....I....am...Juggernaut!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on all fronts.
> 
> Jugg's has an image to uphold here.
> 
> Your looking great, I can see why bumping up the date should be no problem.


 
Thanks O  



naturaltan said:


> A little disappointed the comp is in Quebec, but what's a guy to do.


 
Well the end of May was too far away for me and July in Calgary wasnt even an option. So a long distance cheer will be heard  



juggernaut said:


> Image my ass...I'm an asshole. I am self-aware. But....I....am...Juggernaut!!!!!!


 
I am starting to believe that you are an a-hole .. enough said


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I am starting to believe that you are an a-hole .. enough said



You dont love me anymore?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

You say asshole like it's a bad thing.  We live in Jersey for God's sake, it's a requirement!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Sorry Pops I dont except negative comments of any kind from here on in so please keep any of those to yourself. YIKES is having to deal with you and coach


YIKES isn't always a bad thing


----------



## JennyB (Jan 13, 2011)

A-holes are not good things where I come from .. just saying !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you're gonna rock it!  IYO, what would you say is a strength of yours?  Do you have an area that you feel you have to really work harder at to bring in?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You say asshole like it's a bad thing.  We live in Jersey for God's sake, it's a requirement!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Thanks O
> Well the end of May was too far away for me and July in Calgary wasnt even an option. So a long distance cheer will be heard



I guess that's all I can do .................. this time!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2011)

this is great Jenny. you were on my mind as i started the day, i wondered how you are doing in your quest and how you've been. very happy with all your news except the being sick part of course. you are def kicking ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I think you're gonna rock it!  IYO, what would you say is a strength of yours?  Do you have an area that you feel you have to really work harder at to bring in?



Jenny's v-taper is seriously scary. Her delts literally pop out like a 3d movie and in the time I've been working on her (since August), her quads have grown exponentially.
Look up the word symmetry in the dictionary-you'll see a picture of Jenny


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Jenny.  How are you?  How is your week going so far?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Jenny's v-taper is seriously scary. Her delts literally pop out like a 3d movie and in the time I've been working on her (since August), her quads have grown exponentially.
> Look up the word symmetry in the dictionary-you'll see a picture of Jenny


 
This sounds great, so whats a realistic placing for jenny to hope for, because from what i understand she's not assisted but others in the comp will be?


----------



## JennyB (Jan 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I think you're gonna rock it! IYO, what would you say is a strength of yours? Do you have an area that you feel you have to really work harder at to bring in?


 
Thanks girl! I would have to say that my V Taper is my major asset. I have good upper body definition year round but maintaining a balance between upper and lower is what the focus is! That and the fact that I dont have boobies.  But I am not working on that  



Little Wing said:


> this is great Jenny. you were on my mind as i started the day, i wondered how you are doing in your quest and how you've been. very happy with all your news except the being sick part of course. you are def kicking ass.


 
Thanks love. Its so nice to hear from you! Everything is actually going better than can be expected and I believe that 2011 will be one to remember. Im all better now and making it happen!! 



juggernaut said:


> Jenny's v-taper is seriously scary. Her delts literally pop out like a 3d movie and in the time I've been working on her (since August), her quads have grown exponentially.
> Look up the word symmetry in the dictionary-you'll see a picture of Jenny


 
WOW I take back the A-Hole comment 



IslandGirl said:


> Hi Jenny. How are you? How is your week going so far?


 
Update below  



davegmb said:


> This sounds great, so whats a realistic placing for jenny to hope for, because from what i understand she's not assisted but others in the comp will be?


 
GREAT questions D. No I am not assisted but we are hoping that symmetry and quality outbeats quantity. Right coach ??


----------



## JennyB (Jan 20, 2011)

*!! MAJOR UPDATE ... YET AGAIN !! *

*Training : *Well the past 10 days have been PMSF mother effin hell/heaven! Some might think that I am delirous for calling it heaven BUT after day 5 proving that it works like a charm I am trucking along. My evenings are filled with LISS cardio and even though I cannot feel the stringy legs attached to my hips I GIVER all I have. 

*Nutrition: *Ummm where did my 2400 calories go again? Thats right in fat loading heaven with my bacon . Doesnt bother me now (at day 11) because again my abs have made their appearance! POW !! So I truck along with 1/2 the calories I am use to eating and getter done! 

*Love and Life: *As O says .. lets play the "where's Jenny" game .. kind of like where's Waldo but ME  I am blissfully happy and will possibly relocating FOR THE LAST TIME in a month or so. Updates to come. Promise. 

*So I am off to do 10045654764798 things to prepare to take over the world and stage in a mere 14 weeks. Gatineau, Quebec wont know what hit them and I will be bringing home the trophy for all of you. *


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got shivers reading that last line!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

JennyB said:


> *Nutrition: *Ummm where did my 2400 calories go again? Thats right in fat loading heaven with my bacon . Doesnt bother me now (at day 11) because again my abs have made their appearance! POW !! So I truck along with 1/2 the calories I am use to eating and getter done!
> 
> *Love and Life: *As O says .. lets play the "where's Jenny" game .. kind of like where's Waldo but ME  I am blissfully happy and will possibly relocating FOR THE LAST TIME in a month or so. Updates to come. Promise.
> 
> *So I am off to do 10045654764798 things to prepare to take over the world and stage in a mere 14 weeks. Gatineau, Quebec wont know what hit them and I will be bringing home the trophy for all of you. *


PSMF sounds like a pain in the ass.... but worth it!

Relocating AGAIN?  I take it we are talking Ontario?  COOL, not far from New Jersey!

You are going to rock that Gatineau casino babe!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 20, 2011)

Burlington Ontario it is  

Rocking it FO SHO!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

I just googled NJ to Ontario...psssh its nothing!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 21, 2011)

I know that turkey brain! What are you going to drive down just to try to make me barf? NO YOU WONT BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A PASSPORT


----------



## JennyB (Jan 21, 2011)

*Nutrition for the past 12 days 
*- ground beef, eggs, protein shake 
- chicken, cucumbers, pepperoni
- tuna and mayo with pickles
- protein shake
- protein shake
- fish and veggies 
- then pickles and jello so my stomach doesnt eat itself 

*Nutrition for tommorrow 
*- 1 BAGEL, 1 CUP BLUEBERRIES, 1 SCOOP PROTEIN, 2 TBSP DEXTROSE
- 4 PANCAKES, 1 SCOOP PROTEIN, 1 TBSP DEXTROSE, 1/4 CUP SYRUP
- 1 BAGEL
- CUPCAKE
- 2 CUPS SPAGHETTI, 1/4 CUP TOMATO SAUCE, 1/2 CUP GROUND BEEF
- 1 BAGEL, 1/2 SCOOP PROTEIN, 1 TBSP DEXTROSE
- 1 CUP SUSHI RICE, SUSHI FISH AND SEAWEED
- 1 PACKAGE OATMEAL, 1 BANANA, 1 TBSP PB 

Then i will roll down the stairs to bed and wake up eating almost as much the next day


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I know that turkey brain! What are you going to drive down just to try to make me barf? NO YOU WONT BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A PASSPORT



I'M WORKING ON IT. Jeeeesus!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't realize you needed a passport, you didn't used to. But I see the US now won't allow you back into the country without a US passport, and Canada won't let you cross without one because they want to make sure us Yanks Go Home after a visit!

How about Jenny come to NJ instead!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

JennyB said:


> *Nutrition for tommorrow *
> - 1 BAGEL, 1 CUP BLUEBERRIES, 1 SCOOP PROTEIN, 2 TBSP DEXTROSE
> - 4 PANCAKES, 1 SCOOP PROTEIN, 1 TBSP DEXTROSE, 1/4 CUP SYRUP
> - 1 BAGEL
> ...


 You're going to be lovin' tomorrow!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I didn't realize you needed a passport, you didn't used to. But I see the US now won't allow you back into the country without a US passport, and Canada won't let you cross without one because they want to make sure us Yanks Go Home after a visit!
> 
> How about Jenny come to NJ instead!



It boogles my mind that the rules that YOU YANKEES put in place are not known. YES YOUR THE ONES that made it mandatory to have a passport to travel outside of the country. The fact that you both dont have one is just silly. Get your lazy NJ butts in gear. As for NJ .. pay for me to come there and I will  Signed Ball Buster the Carb Depleted Woman Ready to  Someone for any CARB source available!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry we aren't all world travelers like yourself.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

I cant believe how many Americans dont have passports and have never travelled abroad, you cant beat it. My brother in law was the same unitl he met my sister, theres a whole world out there fella's! So far ive been:
California
Spain
Turkey
Ibiza
Majorca
Menorca
Greece
Crete
Cyprus
France
Germany
Poland
Scotland
Wales
Republic of Ireland
Think im going Croatia this year as seen below


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2011)

hey jenny, lookin good!  im sure you'll rock it in typical fashion


----------



## JennyB (Jan 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sorry we aren't all world travelers like yourself.



Turkey! Get a passport! You never know when you guys might need one to attend a friends wedding  



davegmb said:


> I cant believe how many Americans dont have passports and have never travelled abroad, you cant beat it. My brother in law was the same unitl he met my sister, theres a whole world out there fella's! So far ive been:
> California
> Spain
> Turkey
> ...



Croatia is totally on my list too! 
Nice list  



PreMier said:


> hey jenny, lookin good!  im sure you'll rock it in typical fashion



Thanks PreM  

I will post some pics from posing practice today as I am carb loading. BAGELS are my friend at the moment. Im in love


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I cant believe how many Americans dont have passports and have never travelled abroad, you cant beat it. My brother in law was the same unitl he met my sister, theres a whole world out there fella's! So far ive been:
> California
> Spain
> Turkey
> ...


i was like cali?! then i saw your location.. which also helps a lot when traveling.  lets face it, we have to go much further, which costs more money.

ive been to mexico(puerto vallarta, tj), greece(vouliagmeni, athens, ancient corinth), and japan(tokyo).. and of course all over the US


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey there's a ton of stuff to do here in good old America!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i was like cali?! then i saw your location.. which also helps a lot when traveling. lets face it, we have to go much further, which costs more money.
> 
> ive been to mexico(puerto vallarta, tj), greece(vouliagmeni, athens, ancient corinth), and japan(tokyo).. and of course all over the US


 
well then your a seasoned traveller my friend, so many places in south america you could go and youve already made a start so money need come into it, you dont have to go europe to travel. If i was you id have been cuba already suposed to be amazing and brazil.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Hey there's a ton of stuff to do here in good old America!


 
Jugg Jugg Jugg, thats the trouble with Americans! im very positive on Americans, most of the guys on here are Americans, my brother in law is but your so concerned with America its almost as if you think its a dig at your own country if you travel abroad. yeah theres lots to do in America, its an amazing country, but its still America! So many different cultures out there waiting for Jugg to sample them, get out there and start enjoying them.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Turkey!


 
Hahaha yeah jenny its not like midnight express anymore you know lol, its a really nice country to visit and the people have a really cheeky sense of humour


----------



## JennyB (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> well then your a seasoned traveller my friend, so many places in south america you could go and youve already made a start so money need come into it, you dont have to go europe to travel. If i was you id have been cuba already suposed to be amazing and brazil.



I like cheeky humor  

FYI Cuba isnt all its cracked up to be .. didnt like it that much and would never go back .. it is nice that there are no Yankees there


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> well then your a seasoned traveller my friend, so many places in south america you could go and youve already made a start so money need come into it, you dont have to go europe to travel. If i was you id have been cuba already suposed to be amazing and brazil.



south america is also very far, and i'd love to go to brazil.. but cuba? americans arent allowed to go to cuba.. you know the whole castro communism thing..


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

PreMier said:


> south america is also very far, and i'd love to go to brazil.. but cuba? americans arent allowed to go to cuba.. you know the whole castro communism thing..


 
haha o yeah how did that one slip my mind, never mind you could always say your canadian lol


----------



## JennyB (Jan 23, 2011)

PSH Americans are nothing like us Canadians  

Cuba is nothing to write home about BUT I will tell you what is .. CARBS !! 

I had a fabulous feasting weekend .. next weekend will be even more glorious when I fly down to see my fiancee and my new house  

Oh and some news 16.2% bodyfat baby!! Woot Woot!! 

Jugs would you like to tell everyone how the PMSF program worked on my physique


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2011)

She went from a brand new Camaro to a friggin Ferrari within 12 days flat. I see lines on her that I didnt know existed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2011)

Now, we're about to embark on the second phase and bring this baby home!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Turkey! Get a passport! You never know when you guys might need one to attend a friends wedding


 
Well I may just have to do that. 



juggernaut said:


> Hey there's a ton of stuff to do here in good old America!


 
Definately on board with this, it's to damn expensive to travel oversea's.



juggernaut said:


> She went from a brand new Camaro to a friggin Ferrari within 12 days flat. I see lines on her that I didnt know existed.


 
Kick ass, glad to hear things are progressing better than you expected.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

JennyB said:


> PSH Americans are nothing like us Canadians


Thank God!



> Cuba is nothing to write home about BUT I will tell you what is .. CARBS !!


Mmmmm.... carbs



> I had a fabulous feasting weekend .. next weekend will be even more glorious when I fly down to see my fiancee and my new house


Awesome. You will be sharing the details with your Pops, eh? 



> Oh and some news 16.2% bodyfat baby!! Woot Woot!!
> 
> Jugs would you like to tell everyone how the PMSF program worked on my physique


You look even lower than that! Great job! Good luck on the final phase.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> She went from a brand new Camaro to a friggin Ferrari within 12 days flat. I see lines on her that I didnt know existed.



Woot Woot and vroom vroom !! 



juggernaut said:


> Now, we're about to embark on the second phase and bring this baby home!



Damn rights !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Thank God!
> 
> Mmmmm.... carbs
> 
> ...



You love us Canucks  Yes I will give you a full update when I return next Tuesday! I leave Friday night for a weekend and a bit of bliss!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 24, 2011)

*UD2 phase commences

Monday - Wednesday: meals 

meal one: bacon and cottage cheese with pb (i had to do some working to have this in here = worth it) 
meal two: chicken and veggies with a protein shake 
meal three: cottage cheese and pb 
meal four: during workout: protein shake 
meal five: post workout: protein shake 
meal six: ground beef and peppers (added half a avocado since i was starving) 

Monday - Tuesday: workout

depletion: supersetting 14305 exercises until i feel like i have nothing left
sprints: did it on the bike thought it was going to be easier WRONG (almost died) 
*


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2011)

boohoo baby. I know you're hating it, but Jesus girl, you look amazing!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> boohoo baby. I know you're hating it, but Jesus girl, you look amazing!


 
My sister tells me everyday .. you might feel like shit but you look great


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

better than being told "you look like shit" but feel great.

Keep your eye on the prize you're doing great.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2011)

Beyond Nutrition | Facebook
Please welcome BN's newest addition to our sponsored athlete lineup, figure competitor Ms. Jenny! Jenny is a little more than 13 weeks out of the 2011 WBFF Quebec Championship coming April 30TH! Let's all wish her the best of luck!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 25, 2011)

My Dad always said to me "You cant polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter" lol


----------



## craigf94 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hah heard that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Beyond Nutrition | Facebook
> Please welcome BN's newest addition to our sponsored athlete lineup, figure competitor Ms. Jenny!


Well it's about time! 

Way to go Jen!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You look even lower than that! Great job! Good luck on the final phase.



i must be missing something


----------



## JennyB (Jan 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> better than being told "you look like shit" but feel great.
> 
> Keep your eye on the prize you're doing great.



Your right! Eye is on the prize  and making you proud  



davegmb said:


> My Dad always said to me "You cant polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter" lol



Well this girl has glitter but I certainly aint a turd .. but I feel like ass on my depletion days .. if that counts  



JerseyDevil said:


> Well it's about time!
> 
> Way to go Jen!!



Thanks Pops I am VERY happy to be sponsored by such a wicked company. 



PreMier said:


> i must be missing something



He meant I look lower than 16.2% bodyfat


----------



## JennyB (Jan 25, 2011)

*HAVE YOU HEARD??!!! I AM NOW A BEYOND NUTRITION SPONSORED ATHLETE!!! WOOT WOOT!!! *


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

JennyB said:


> He meant I look lower than 16.2% bodyfat



i know, i meant did you post pics somewhere? or did you send them to him?

and congrats!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i know, i meant did you post pics somewhere? or did you send them to him?
> 
> and congrats!


 
I think it is about time we saw some pictures Jenny, im learning about this stuff all the time so be good to actually see what Jugg describes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i know, i meant did you post pics somewhere? or did you send them to him?
> 
> and congrats!


 


davegmb said:


> I think it is about time we saw some pictures Jenny, im learning about this stuff all the time so be good to actually see what Jugg describes.


There are advantages to being "Pops"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

jennyb said:


> *have you heard??!!! I am now a beyond nutrition sponsored athlete!!! Woot woot!!! *


yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i know, i meant did you post pics somewhere? or did you send them to him?
> 
> and congrats!





davegmb said:


> I think it is about time we saw some pictures Jenny, im learning about this stuff all the time so be good to actually see what Jugg describes.





JerseyDevil said:


> There are advantages to being "Pops"



These are pics from a few days ago (depleted) .. excuse the gold suit as its the only one I had hanging around ..


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

Back, Legs and shoulders looking big jenny


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

JennyB said:


> These are pics from a few days ago (depleted) .. excuse the gold suit as its the only one I had hanging around ..


 
I can really see the changes in your legs. All the hard work is definately paying off  

Your going to kick some serious ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

... and the scary thing is she was depleted and still has 14 weeks of training and cutting to go!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Back, Legs and shoulders looking big jenny



No other chick would take that as a compliment .. other than me  Thanks D



omerta2010 said:


> I can really see the changes in your legs. All the hard work is definately paying off
> 
> Your going to kick some serious ass.



Thanks O I have worked really hard on the wheels this season! Going for the BBINA award  



JerseyDevil said:


> ... and the scary thing is she was depleted and still has 14 weeks of training and cutting to go!



Yes we might have to slow things down a bit so that I dont peak too early. Its allllllll good though


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Woohoo!!!  Looking solid and tight!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

Jenny's metabolism is like a friggin racehorse. Anyone dare me to take her out the track and pit her against the ponies?


----------



## JennyB (Jan 27, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Woohoo!!!  Looking solid and tight!



Thanks girl .. your opinion means alot to me .. 13 weeks to go .. trying to hold on !!! 



juggernaut said:


> Jenny's metabolism is like a friggin racehorse. Anyone dare me to take her out the track and pit her against the ponies?



Yeah lets not talk about it .. trust me if you could bet on my metabolism at the race track you would be a millionaire.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 28, 2011)

*UD2 phase 2 commences

Thursday - Friday: meals 

Thursday AM is regular low carb with Thursday post workout and PM being the start of the carb load phase*

*Thursday: *
*Meal one: ground beef and eggs with some cheese! *
*Meal two: cottage cheese and pb *
*Meal three: chicken and veggies *
*Meal four: protein shake *

*Preworkout: fat burner + fruit + shake = nutso Jenny *
*Postworkout: shake plus sushi = stuffed but happy Jenny*
*Bedtime: oatmeal + pb + banana = sleepy Jenny*

*Friday: *
*Meal one: tropical fruit, almond milk, protein, and 1/2 banana (yummmy shake) plus 3 hotcakes from my friend Donald  *
*Meal two: bagel and fruit *
*Meal three: chicken and rice with low fat mozza and pineapple *
*Meal four: shake and dextrose*
*Meal five: ground beef with taters and bunzzzzz *
*Meal six: oatmeal with nana and pb *

*Thursday and Friday: workout

Thursday morning was LISS on the incline tread and then 30min of posing. Thursday evening was the tension workout on fat burners and fruit then bike sprints. HOLY VEINS !!! *

*Friday: Well today I am working and then heading to the airport to fly and see my fiancee for the weekend plus a day and a bit. Therefore I wont have time to do the typical cardio. Might have to make up for it in other ways *

*Progress this week has been awesome and I am feeling great ... now that I have carbs in me .. I feel strong and full and tighter than ever ... We are keeping an eye on the muscle and making sure I dont loose any  take that fat and  to the muscles  *

*Have a super weekend everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn J'bo looking scrumptious as ever!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

That phase looks sweet!

Have fun in Ontario....


----------



## JennyB (Jan 31, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Damn J'bo looking scrumptious as ever!!!!!


 
Thanks MAN! Long time no chat. Just over here making you proud! 


JerseyDevil said:


> That phase looks sweet!
> 
> Have fun in Ontario....


 
Oh I am .. I certainly am


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

nice how she just checks in once a year when her fan club is always so concerned about her right?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 31, 2011)

a HUGE difference since the last time we saw you my dear - you look great!!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks NT. 



juggernaut said:


> nice how she just checks in once a year when her fan club is always so concerned about her right?



Last time I posted was Friday and then Monday .. can you count dodo head?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Thanks NT.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I posted was Friday and then Monday .. can you count dodo head?



So you've ruled out Saturday and Sunday...the world according to Jenny.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

Who the fuck is J'bo?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Who the fuck is J'bo?


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> So you've ruled out Saturday and Sunday...the world according to Jenny.


 
No I posted Friday and Monday and was busy doing cardio on Saturday and Sunday ... so there ... you bitch when I only post once every two weeks and then I post 4 times a week and its still not enough .. POOR SANDY !!! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Who the fuck is J'bo?


 
That would be me


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

JennyB said:


> That would be me


 
I thought it was your evil twin.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

JennyB said:


> No I posted Friday and Monday and was busy doing cardio on Saturday and Sunday ... so there ... you bitch when I only post once every two weeks and then I post 4 times a week and its still not enough .. POOR SANDY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me



Poor me. I'm swimming in a sea of estrogen.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

JennyB said:


> That would be me


Soon to be J'so?


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes soon to be J'So  
I CANT WAIT !!! 
June 2012 baby


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm finally going to Canada!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like I'm finally going to Canada!



I feel like a dick that I cant get the fucking passport on time...I suck.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2011)

Jug ... is there other reasons you can't get a passport? * don't mean to pry - just asking because we can get one in 2 weeks from the time of submittal *


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Jug ... is there other reasons you can't get a passport? * don't mean to pry - just asking because we can get one in 2 weeks from the time of submittal *


I was told it takes 2 months from the place I went to, plus things are kind of wonky since my wife lost her job. Economically, I can do it, but if I do, it would put us a in a bind. I've already laid the money out to our yearly Florida trip. Sandy would probably shoot me in the balls if I cancelled it.  

And it isnt just the passport-I eat a lot LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I feel like a dick that I cant get the fucking passport on time...I suck.


I meant for the wedding (assuming I'm invited )! Since I'm still in job 'transition', financially I can't afford to go to the show....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I meant for the wedding (assuming I'm invited )! Since I'm still in job 'transition', financially I can't afford to go to the show....



I was ready to ride to the show, but the change of venue makes it much more difficult.

Congrats on the wedding date J'Bo!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

My ass will be kicked if I dont go. She already threatened my life.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like I'm finally going to Canada!



Yes you are and yes you have an invite dodo bird! 



juggernaut said:


> I feel like a dick that I cant get the fucking passport on time...I suck.



Stop it .. we talked about this .. June 2012 .. just get the passport for then so you can come to the wedding dorkus! I will bring the trophy to you  

Thanks NT that means alot to me  

All of buggers are awesome and I really appreciate all the support. 

Update is that I will be going back to fat loading for the next 4 weeks to try to make more gains as we now know that I can drop the fat fast with UD2. With moving, new job, new family, packing, training, diet, competition prep, exam etc the UD2 is going to be too much. Fat loading BRING IT !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Yes you are and yes you have an invite dodo bird!


  I'm hoping to meet you in person before than!  Hopefully BN will be at a show somewhere close to Philadelphia soon and I can go visit my favorite hot booth bitch!


----------



## missj (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like you are really busy Jenny and the fat load at a perfect time! What are your focus on this building phase? 

All the best!!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm hoping to meet you in person before than! Hopefully BN will be at a show somewhere close to Philadelphia soon and I can go visit my favorite hot booth bitch!


 
Booth bitch I am 



missj said:


> Sounds like you are really busy Jenny and the fat load at a perfect time! What are your focus on this building phase?
> 
> All the best!!


 
I am VERY busy right now with everything going on .. My focus is to keep all the muscle I have developed over the past 8 months and get those calves up there and lean down slowly .. which is the issue for my metabolism that likes to just rev up like a lawn mower !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I am VERY busy right now with everything going on .. My focus is to keep all the muscle I have developed over the past 8 months and get those calves up there and lean down slowly .. which is the issue for my metabolism that likes to just rev up like a lawn mower !!


 

hahahah you have to do calves to.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hahahah you have to do calves to.


 
I HATE CALVES


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure Mike will let you mow the lawn..... good calve builder


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

good thing we have a pool in the back yard and the front is landscaped so its just trimming !! SWEET !! I have other "exercises" I do for calves .. it seems to be working


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

UD2 progress pic .. sorry about the bare arse .. 12 weeks out tomorrow !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

You have really brought your legs up a few notches..... good job!  Can't wait to see you ripped.


----------



## missj (Feb 5, 2011)

Jenny you look awesome!!! and for 12 weeks out? you've got this!!!! Great glutes and back!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking totally awesome. You can so see that all the hard work is paying off and you will destroy the competition.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 5, 2011)

Body by Juggernaut  jk


----------



## JennyB (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have really brought your legs up a few notches..... good job!  Can't wait to see you ripped.



Thanks Pops. I think that the legs have made some big changes and I am happy about them .. finally .. 35 years later 



missj said:


> Jenny you look awesome!!! and for 12 weeks out? you've got this!!!! Great glutes and back!!



Thanks MissJ  



omerta2010 said:


> Looking totally awesome. You can so see that all the hard work is paying off and you will destroy the competition.



Awww O .. your a sweety .. they are going down !! 



juggernaut said:


> Body by Juggernaut  jk



Dont joke it is kinda true .. I think we need to make a shirt with that logo


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2011)

Go for it


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2011)

JennyB said:


> UD2 progress pic .. sorry about the bare arse .. 12 weeks out tomorrow !!



datsa great ass


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

lmao at Jugs 

*BACK TO BUSINESS: 12 WEEKS OUT: FAT LOADING ONCE AGAIN*

*AS MANY OF YOU HAVE READ TEAM JENNYB / JUGS HAVE DECIDED THAT WE WOULD GO BACK TO FAT LOADING FOR ANOTHER 4 WEEKS. THERE ARE A FEW REASONS FOR THIS SWITCH. ONE, THAT I WILL BE MOVING, STARTING A NEW JOB, ENTERING A NEW FAMILY, DRIVING ACROSS THE COUNTRY, AND WILL BE A LITTLE STRESSED. TWO, THAT UD2 WORKED A LITTLE TOO GOOD LOL. SO ON MARCH 7TH (8 WEEKS OUT) WE WILL GET BACK ON THE UD2 TRAIN AND GIVER. *

*I WILL BE DOING MY BEST OVER THE NEXT WEEK TO POST MY WORKOUTS AND NUTRITION PROGRAM. NEXT WEEK I WILL BE DRIVING AND PACKING AND UNPACKING SO I WONT BE AROUND MUCH. I WOULD LOVE SOME EXTRA PUSHES THROUGH THIS HECTIC TIME THOUGH! YOUR WORDS MAKE A DIFFERENCE... WELL MOST OF THEM  *

*HERE IS MY FAT LOADING NUTRITION FOR THE WEEK (MINUS MY CARB DAY ON FRIDAY): *
MEAL ONE: GROUND BEEF, 2 WHOLE EGGS, CHEESE SLICERONI
MEAL TWO: DRY PEPPERONI AND A CHEESE STICK 
MEAL THREE: CHICKEN AND VEGGIES WITH FETA AND DRESSING (BUT SHRIMP STRI FRY TODAY WITH ALMONDS) 
MEAL FOUR: COTTAGE CHEESE, ALMONDS AND PB (MY FAV) 
MEAL FIVE: BEEF AND VEGGIES WITH HALF AN AVOCADO


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2011)

JennyB said:


> UD2 progress pic .. sorry about the bare arse .. 12 weeks out tomorrow !!



Dear Jenny ... 

Wow ... that is it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya got just a wee bit going on huh?  If anybody can do it, its YOU!  Nothing slows you down girl.  Only if we could bottle that and sell it, we'd all be rich 

I love it when you post your diet, it gives me new ideas.  I keep forgetting what a great combination cottage cheese, almonds and PB make.  Plus, I sorta forgot about avacodos.... got to get some more!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Dear Jenny ...
> 
> Wow ... that is it!



lol thanks NT 



JerseyDevil said:


> Ya got just a wee bit going on huh?  If anybody can do it, its YOU!  Nothing slows you down girl.  Only if we could bottle that and sell it, we'd all be rich
> 
> I love it when you post your diet, it gives me new ideas.  I keep forgetting what a great combination cottage cheese, almonds and PB make.  Plus, I sorta forgot about avacodos.... got to get some more!



Yes .. just a touch going on. Thanks for the support Pops  Your right in that I can do it .. just gotta put my butt into it  Rich ... yeah lets do that too 

I am glad you find some fat ideas. Another one of my favs is stir fry peppers and mushrooms then throw some feta on it with some nuts.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 8, 2011)

*Mondays Training: LEGS LEGS LEGS and a bit of BIS to finish me off! *

Front Squats: 65lbs/95lbs/95lbs/85lbs/85lbs x 5 
*I can never seem to get past 95lbs 
Split Squats: 20lb dbs x 8 x 3 
*booty looks good doing these lol
Bench Step Ups: 25lb dbs x 5 a leg x 3 
*legs were so dead by the second set that i was walking through the gym like a soldier  = love it !! 
BB Curls: 50lbs/50lbs/60lbs/60lbs/50lbs x 5 
*broken blood vessel on the right bicep = nice pump thanks to ALL OUT !! 
Low Cable Hammer Curls: 37.5kg x 8 x 3 
*arms were done by the end of this 

*Overall it was a great workout and I am feeling good today. First time in a month that I have felt somewhat back to my normal strength levels. Legs feeling tight and good. On to back and chest today! GO CHINS *


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 8, 2011)

JennyB said:


> UD2 progress pic .. sorry about the bare arse .. 12 weeks out tomorrow !!





Believe me, nothing to be sorry about.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Believe me, nothing to be sorry about.


datsa a great ass...right???


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

JennyB said:


> *Mondays Training: LEGS LEGS LEGS and a bit of BIS to finish me off! *
> 
> Front Squats: 65lbs/95lbs/95lbs/85lbs/85lbs x 5
> *I can never seem to get past 95lbs
> ...


Yeahhhhh budday!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> datsa a great ass...right???


 
I'd definately give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

That is what I call a major league pooper...


----------



## JennyB (Feb 9, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Believe me, nothing to be sorry about.


 
Thanks E lol



omerta2010 said:


> I'd definately give it 2 thumbs up.


 
Keep your thumbs where I can see them Mr 



JerseyDevil said:


> That is what I call a major league *BUM*...


 
Edit needed. 

*Tuesdays Training: Back and Chest and the almighty Calves! 

*Incline DB Chest Press: 30lbs/30lbs/35lbs/35lbs/30lbs x 5 
*That would be a PR and I could probably have done 40s but no one was there to spot me .. other than pervs  
Cable Crossovers: 20lbs x 8 x 3 
*Havent done these in about a year and I could feel my muscles popping out 

Chins: 8x5x6x5x5 
*Coach jinxed me and instead of doing weighted chins I switched grips and did full hang to full contractions 
T Bar Rows: 55lbs x 8 x 2
*Holy mother popping back 
Seated Cable Rows: 42kg x 8 x 2
*This is when the local bodybuilder asked me if i compete and started up a conversation .. i told him i was drinking the best workout drink from BN 

Seated Calve Raises: 70lbs x 13 x 3 
*I hate this with a passion but I do them and do them right .. stripped the last two sets down to 50lbs at the 8th rep .. who ever put these the day after quads is just MEAN !! 

25 min on the booty maker .. where an adventure athlete asked me what i compete in .. apparently people now know i compete lol 

*FABULOUS workout and looking tighter and stronger and not as depleted .. which I like *

*REST DAY TODAY !!! Woot Woot ... Just another night filled with putting 10000000 crystals on the posing suit .. one by one by one ................*


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

Soundsl lilke you enjoyed your workout. 

I do like the strategic salesmanship. 

I think I might have to see if Jug's will let me become a licensed reseller since people at work have been asking if they can buy some of my All-Out after I explain that it's the only pre-workout I'm taking. I tell them to check it out on Facebook.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

JennyB said:


> *I hate this with a passion but I do them and do them right .. stripped the last two sets down to 50lbs at the 8th rep .. who ever put these the day after quads is just MEAN !!


I wonder who that could be? 

Have fun applying the crystals! Just think about how smashing you're going to look in it.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey toots whats up!! 
Its been years since I have heard from you..
Looks like you are doing well


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

*Super pumped for carb loading day tomorrow *
*It will be the last "sister day" for a while  *
*So I decided to do the carb load with her*

*This is what is on the menu .. drool !! *

*Meal one: pancakes and fruit with coworkers *
*so they can see me "eat" what they call "normal" food before I go .. basically they will just giggle that I am vibrating .. should be fun*
*Meal two: bagel *
*Meal three: sushi with sis, favorite brother-in-law and my girlfriend *
*Meal four: shakin it *
*Meal five: another glorious bagel *
*Meal six: thai food with sis, brother-in-law and my mom *
*Meal seven: standard oatmeal, pb and banana *

*Tonight is my shoulders, abs and calves workout .. I am planning on hitting some PRs so WATCH OUT !! Mommas gonna knock you out !! 80 days left mo fos !!! *


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Soundsl lilke you enjoyed your workout.
> 
> I do like the strategic salesmanship.
> 
> I think I might have to see if Jug's will let me become a licensed reseller since people at work have been asking if they can buy some of my All-Out after I explain that it's the only pre-workout I'm taking. I tell them to check it out on Facebook.


 
I did enjoy my workout .. except the calves .. ALL OUT is dah bomb and I am excited to be their booth bitch .. check out their website for my profile  



JerseyDevil said:


> I wonder who that could be?
> 
> Have fun applying the crystals! Just think about how smashing you're going to look in it.


 
I am almost done .. 400 in crystals later .. It looks wicked and so different from anyone elses suit I have ever seen! I cannot wait to debut the suit 



hardasnails1973 said:


> Hey toots whats up!!
> Its been years since I have heard from you..
> Looks like you are doing well


 
HAN !! It has been forever. I hope that all is well with you. Things are wicked over here and I am competing in 80 days  I need an update on you turkey lurkey


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 10, 2011)

JennyB said:


> HAN !! It has been forever. I hope that all is well with you. Things are wicked over here and I am competing in 80 days  I need an update on you turkey lurkey



Just training people creating some freaks as I have in the past ..hint hint.
Actually I have taken to the medical field. My freinds call me "Dr House" as I help people that modern medicine can not.  I am in process of establish nation wide Think tank for dr's to come together and consult on these cases. I have expanded by leaps and bounds baby..


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

HAN: sweet sounds like all is well  i have a wicked coach and he has done wonders for my physique this off season .. cant wait to see all the improvements on stage !!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

*Thursdays Training: Shoulders , the 6 pack and those stinkin calves! 
* *
Push Presses: 80lbs/90lbs/80lbs/70lbs/70lbs x 5 
*those 90lbs were tough but  for doing them
Corner Presses: 35lbs+barx8 x 3 
*shoulders were dead but the veins were popping
Superset: cable rear delts: 7.5kgx8 x 2
Superset: db laterals with pulse at the top (3 sec just to beat coach): 15lbs x 8 x 2 

Superset: Barbell ab rollouts: 8 x 2 
Superset: Weighted cable crunches: 42kgx8 x 2

Superset: Weighted leg raises: 12.5lbs x 8 x 2
Superset: Full crunches: 25lbs x 8 x 2 
*when i put my arms back to stablize myself on the bench for the leg raises my arms looked freaky lean and i kinda got scared 

I wish i had someone at the gym to take pics of my physique tonight. I am depleted but feeling good about how  I look. Tomorrow is carb day and I NEED IT ... this is the list of my diet blunders for the day: 
- walked into a wall
- was late for work because i thought that the 9 was an 8 on the clock
- poured my splenda package into the sink instead of my mug of tea
- forgot my purse at work and got to the gym and had to run back to work  
*


----------



## davegmb (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad your back updating your workouts jenny and your getting some compliments in the gym


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

Have fun on the carb up and spending time with your sis!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

JennyB said:


> * ... this is the list of my diet blunders for the day: *
> *- walked into a wall*
> *- was late for work because i thought that the 9 was an 8 on the clock*
> *- poured my splenda package into the sink instead of my mug of tea*
> *- forgot my purse at work and got to the gym and had to run back to work  *


 
Good greif, you'll get to make up for it with the carbup today. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 12, 2011)

JennyB said:


> HAN: sweet sounds like all is well  i have a wicked coach and he has done wonders for my physique this off season .. cant wait to see all the improvements on stage !!



Considering I should be dead, but you could not keep a good man down !!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have fun on the carb up and spending time with your sis!


 
Thanks Pops. Carb up ROCKED and sis time was sweet  



davegmb said:


> Glad your back updating your workouts jenny and your getting some compliments in the gym


 
Thanks D! 



omerta2010 said:


> Good greif, you'll get to make up for it with the carbup today.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


 
I was all with it yesterday .. bye bye carbs again


----------



## JennyB (Feb 12, 2011)

*Fridays Training: Hams and Triceps .. killin it! 
*
Romanian Deads: 135/155/155/155/135 x 5 
*not as strong as I wanted but i focused on form
GoodMorning!! 65/75/75 x 8 
*trying to beat the jugs  and will get it one day
GHRS: 12/10 

Smith Close Grips: 65/85/85 x 8 
Cable Pressdowns: 30kg x 8 x 2

20 min bike sprints with the sis 

Had my breaky first and felt strong but needed more fuel to really giver. 
11 weeks out today !!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

Eleven weeks! Go get 'em!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Curt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

You will knock'em dead babe!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you still kickin' ass?? lol


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

JennyB said:


> *Fridays Training: Hams and Triceps .. killin it! *
> 
> Romanian Deads: 135/155/155/155/135 x 5
> *not as strong as I wanted but i focused on form
> ...


 
Your good mornings are strong jenny, i start to lose form (mainly depth) quickly if i add too much weigh on my GM, tricky exercise x


----------



## JennyB (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes I am still kickin booty! 
Had to stop in quickly just to say hello.
I am apologizing but also telling everyone that I am thinking about you all and know your cheering me on (46 days to go) .. it helps during those tough days! 
Only 6.5 more weeks and I will be on stage.
Right now the priority is training and me. 
The move went great and I am settled in and happier than ever.
Having 3 new girls and a man is a change but I love it. 
The fiancee is the most supportive man I have ever met and is there to push me and help me up every step of the way. I am blessed. 
The trophy is for all of my supporters .. you all included.
So kisses to all of you. Know that I am doing everything I can and have to in order to bring my best possible package. I will post pics within the next few weeks. Fat loading is continuing and the cardio is here. I LOVE CARDIO. Pops say it with me now  
So I bid you all a good night .. my sore butt and hungry belly are headed to bed


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

You love cardio? Who are you and want have you done with my Jenny?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2011)

Her coach is a meany stupidface even on vacation. He made her need to love cardio


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep it up! You'll do well!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Her coach is a meany stupidface even on vacation. He made her need to love cardio


That explains it


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2011)

*Update by Jug*

Having been Jenny's captain since we started training for this show, I have to say that as much as she WANTS to be here, she cant be because she's got a lot of great stuff going on. 
After reviewing her pre-carb load pictures and after carb load pictures on a weekly basis, she looks absolutely incredible. 
Her peak week has been laid out, she's getting coaching for posing, her legs look amazing and she's got a great support system with me, her sister and her fiancée in the mix. Everyone is doing their part to ensure that Jenny does her best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Some old fart named Pops is supporting her as well, lol


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Some old fart named Pops is supporting her as well, lol



that is correct!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Are you still kickin' ass?? lol


 do you expect anything less from our girl?
BTW: Jen...your pics look effing fantastic. You still got it! 
Now go bring us that trophy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Having been Jenny's captain since we started training for this show, I have to say that as much as she WANTS to be here, she cant be because she's got a lot of great stuff going on.
> After reviewing her pre-carb load pictures and after carb load pictures on a weekly basis, she looks absolutely incredible.
> Her peak week has been laid out, she's getting coaching for posing, her legs look amazing and she's got a great support system with me, her sister and her fiancée in the mix. Everyone is doing their part to ensure that Jenny does her best.


 
Great job to all, when is the comp?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Great job to all, when is the comp?



April 30th.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

Pictures were great, legs looking really strong, how much have they grown?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Having been Jenny's captain since we started training for this show, I have to say that as much as she WANTS to be here, she cant be because she's got a lot of great stuff going on.
> After reviewing her pre-carb load pictures and after carb load pictures on a weekly basis, she looks absolutely incredible.
> Her peak week has been laid out, she's getting coaching for posing, her legs look amazing and she's got a great support system with me, her sister and her fiancée in the mix. Everyone is doing their part to ensure that Jenny does her best.



Sounds fantastic, juggernaut!


----------



## JennyB (Mar 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You love cardio? Who are you and want have you done with my Jenny?



He made me do it  



juggernaut said:


> Her coach is a meany stupidface even on vacation. He made her need to love cardio



Meany stupid face makes me ride my rusty donkey (bike) lol



Twister Mixer said:


> Keep it up! You'll do well!



Thanks Twister! 



juggernaut said:


> Having been Jenny's captain since we started training for this show, I have to say that as much as she WANTS to be here, she cant be because she's got a lot of great stuff going on.
> After reviewing her pre-carb load pictures and after carb load pictures on a weekly basis, she looks absolutely incredible.
> Her peak week has been laid out, she's getting coaching for posing, her legs look amazing and she's got a great support system with me, her sister and her fiancée in the mix. Everyone is doing their part to ensure that Jenny does her best.







JerseyDevil said:


> Some old fart named Pops is supporting her as well, lol



I like my old fart pops mr cardio king 



Burner02 said:


> do you expect anything less from our girl?
> BTW: Jen...your pics look effing fantastic. You still got it!
> Now go bring us that trophy!



Thanks B. I plan on giving it all I got 



davegmb said:


> Pictures were great, legs looking really strong, how much have they grown?



Its hard to tell how much they have grown because I have pretty much stayed the same .. went down a few inches in fat and they are now tighter and more cut .. see pics below



Curt James said:


> Sounds fantastic, juggernaut!



Thanks for stopping by everyone. I had no extra cardio to do this evening so I have a few minutes to update everyone! Thanks Coach for keeping everyone up to date. We are doing a trial carb/crap up this weekend and then one more carb load the following week and then nothing and peaking it out! SHOW TIME!! Suit is done, hair is lightened, hooker heels shined, tanning products bought, nails on, just have a few other things to get in order and I am golden. Fiancee has bought 12 foam fingers that say "Team Jenny B #1"  LOVE IT !! 

SO its only fair that I post a few pics .. before and almost afters .. enjoy and thanks again for the messages .. they keep me going .. 32 days to go .. BALLS TO THE WALLS!!


----------



## JennyB (Mar 29, 2011)

Before pictures from about a month after I started working with Jugs and Beyond Nutrition


----------



## JennyB (Mar 29, 2011)

A few days ago on carb day. Back one was before carb loading and front was after.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, nice work so far!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

All the hard work is definately paying off. Looking great. 

Your going to kick serious ass.


----------



## JennyB (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Premier and O


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

There are some potato chips and cupcakes waiting for you after you bring home the trophy!


----------



## JennyB (Mar 30, 2011)

Prince; thanks 

Pops; mmmmmmmmmmm cupcakes and chips


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2011)

Legs look great Jenny. Keep up the great work!


----------



## JennyB (Apr 4, 2011)

Just checking in with my peeps! 

Nutrition is going well. Depleting 5.5 days a week with 1.5 loading. After this coming weekend we will deplete until the show week! Only 3.5 weeks to go and then D DAY!! 

Cardio is every morning and twice a week at night. Training 5 days a week. Posing 3 times a week and pics to the BOSS every night. Everything is coming together. 

Plans are on the horizon for the next show .. no stopping this woman .. I am going to the top baby!!


----------



## JennyB (Apr 5, 2011)

All i have to say is this ... its on like donkey kong!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 5, 2011)

you look amazing!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

Won't be long now babe!  Looking great


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking good woman!  Knock 'em dead!

One tip on posing.  Stand with heels/toes together, not pointed outwards.


----------



## JennyB (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Island Girl! I changed my posing recently with toes forwards as Mindi Obrien (my posing coach) said the same thing. 13 days !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jenny today said she can't remember her name anymore. But wanted me to tell everybody she misses us all and can't wait to bring the trophy home. 

9 days and counting


----------



## JennyB (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the posting O! 

Just popping in to say thanks to all of you for your support! 
I am drinking the lakes dry with 8L for the next few days and peeing up a storm!! 
Flush baby flush! Carbs start tomorrow and thank heavens. Flat as a board but ripped up a storm. Jugs is a miracle worker and I am so thankful for him and Beyond Nutritions support. Life is grand here in ON with the man and girls. 

See you next week when I bring home the trophy!!! xox


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow 8L, holy pee pee. Jugs IS a miracle worker and I'm dying to see your comp pics.  I'm betting Mike and the girls are giving you even more motivation....

BRING IT HOME SWEETPEA!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah good luck Jen and try not to get too nervous on the day, keep telling yourself your doing this because you enjoy it, soak it all up.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 27, 2011)

good luck this weekend and have fun !


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2011)

Jenny,can I show the August 31shot and the day of comp shot?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll vote for "hell yeah"


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Its almost Show Time!  Kick bootay girl!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been contacting Jenny back and forth all day. She's SO ready to take this down!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

Prejudging done!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

Jenny's resting and eating for the night show. She's keeping it together and looks pretty damn impressive. Stay tuned for photos!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

For everyone following... I was lucky enough to see one photo from this morning... and WOW, she looks GREAT!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tell her we're all pulling for her. Great job on the coaching by the way Jugg's.


----------



## JennyB (May 2, 2011)

HELLO!!
Well I am back from the show. 
Great experience and I was so happy to be back on stage ... its where I belong! 
I brought my best package to date thanks to Coach Jugs and BN. 

The show was a lot smaller than I had hoped and I only competed against one other girl in the figure masters division and she was SHORT. She got first and I came in second. I received great feedback from the judges and I have decided that I will be going back to the CBBF and work my way to the Arnolds. 

Next competition is scheduled for June 4th in Winnipeg for their Provincials. 
GAME ON.

If you guys want to see all the pics they are posted on my facebook page and facebook fan page at Jenny Borecky or Jenny B Fit


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats, you looked awesome. 

So what's the diff between the one you just did and the CBBF? Just curious.


----------



## JennyB (May 2, 2011)

The CBBF will eventually lead to the Arnold and Olympia who are part of the IFBB. The WBFF is in its own section and you can compete within their federation. WBFF is showy and has bikini diva and fitness diva and model divisions along with figures. The IFBB/CBBF (Canadian affiliate) has figure and traditional fitness (with routines). There are other differences which I will not mention here.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

JennyB said:


> ...There are other differences which I will not mention here.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

don't get me started.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2011)

You looked awesome Jen.


----------



## JennyB (May 2, 2011)

thanks pops.
coach ... trust me the more i look and think about it the more i am thankful for getting "out" of there before i committed to them ... ARNOLD HERE I COME!!


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2011)

Cant believe you will going the Arnold thats amazing Jenny. I saw all the pics on facebook and you looked fantastic, so obviously im no expert but why was she deamed to have a better physique to you, because from the pictures you looked bigger and more athletic? What kind of things should we be looking at in the womens comp?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

Exactly.  She was robbed


----------



## JennyB (May 3, 2011)

Well I cannot say ... although I can suspect ... I received some great feedback from the judges and they said my posing was exceptional and my package was spot on ... Coach is not too happy about what went down ... I am actually quite happy to just be back on stage ... T-Minus 31 days ... WATCH OUT!! 

Thanks everyone ... I am glad you like the photos


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

That mean your back dieting or did Juggernaut let you eat for a few days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

I'm guessing some red velvet cupcakes were involved.....


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2011)

Hi Jenny!  I think you looked sensational!  Wishing you the best for your next show!


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm guessing some red velvet cupcakes were involved.....



and nachos, burgers...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2011)

mmmm nachos....


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> mmmm nachos....


 ^-- yeah what he said. Been one of my cravings since I started. 

Would help if we didn't have 4 bags of dorito's in the pantry, but it's a good test of will power.

Jenny, hope you enjoyed all the foods.


----------



## JennyB (May 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That mean your back dieting or did Juggernaut let you eat for a few days?



Back to dieting today! I had a few days! 



JerseyDevil said:


> I'm guessing some red velvet cupcakes were involved.....



They werent actually. I didnt have a cupcake!



IslandGirl said:


> Hi Jenny!  I think you looked sensational!  Wishing you the best for your next show!



Thanks hun 



juggernaut said:


> and nachos, burgers...



perhaps 



omerta2010 said:


> ^-- yeah what he said. Been one of my cravings since I started.
> 
> Would help if we didn't have 4 bags of dorito's in the pantry, but it's a good test of will power.
> 
> Jenny, hope you enjoyed all the foods.



CHIPSsssssssssssssssss I love chipsssssssssssss oh I did enjoy all my foods but its time to focus and kick some arse!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2011)

Hey darlin' ... 

I bet you looked great. As you said, time to kick ass yet again!!


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

Hey Jenny, sorry about my friend i knew he wouldnt let it drop haha. He plays rugby and is a qualified cross fit instructor and one of them who knows it all and everybody else is wrong, but you probably guessed that already.


----------



## JennyB (May 19, 2011)

Dave .. dont be sorry at all .. i know a lot of those types .. i also stick to my guns


----------



## JennyB (May 19, 2011)

Quick update. Heading back to CBBF and starting back at the bottom of the ladder. Competing in a novice show in Ontario next weekend and then provincials June 18th. Then we will see. Nationals would be the next step but 4 shows is ALOT for one season! 

I suppose I have the competing bug. Next stop Amateur Arnold .. thats the goal! 

All the pics files from the show are too big but take a look on facebook!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2011)

Pictures DONT lie. Jenny won. PERIOD.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Keep kicking arse Jenny.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2011)

jenny's on right now...stay tuned...


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2011)

you look AMAZING. every second of your hard work just shines on you. and yea, it's fucked up you didn't win. something ain't right there.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2011)

The lineup is pretty much one sided...either muscular or fat. No in-betweens EXCEPT Jenny's physique. No fat, yet she has great feminine lines. Plus she doesnt look like a bodybuilder. The on amazing thing is Jenny's lats+delts tie-in to her waist. It's unmatched.


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

Saw she was competing today.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2011)

ROBBED..details to follow


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2011)

wow. you can pick her out of that lineup instantly and she looks great.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

Wow, just wow.
You can really see the dedication and work you've put into that physique!


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

Who'd they pick, the competitor on the far left? She has nice calves, but Jenny *CRUSHES* (second from right with the tattoos). There's *no *comparison. Her structure is far superior and her conditioning is excellent.



juggernaut said:


> *ROBBED*..details to follow



No doubt. 

Looking forward to those details.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 2, 2011)

what can i say??
talked to the judges after and the girl that won in my class (although sweet) was a bone rack with no shape .. they said i am now too muscular for what they want figure girls to be .. i didnt pose for this show because i knew that there was a possibility that i would over power some of the first timers .. they suggested i move into the new physique division next year .. thats not an option and they can discount me if i want .. the entire audience screamed at the judges and a few threw things when they called me forth place .. when i went on for masters someone i dont even know says "lets get it right this time" .. so i placed 2nd in masters .. my body is apparently contraversial .. it doesnt make it better than everyone that saw me after the show said i was "robbed" .. i will never be happy unless i win 1st and take an entire show .. its the perfectionist in me .. anyways i am done for the season and will tackle provincials and nationals next year in hopes of qualifying for Arnolds or even better .. turning pro


----------



## davegmb (Jun 2, 2011)

Gutted for you Jenny. So whats the plan, are you going to try and lose some muscle or just keep faith in what your doing and put this show down to bad judges?


----------



## Built (Jun 2, 2011)

I can NOT believe the direction these judges decided to take. I want to see who won. The two girls in the middle in that shot still had cellulite. The one on the left looked great. You looked better than great - you looked controversial. 

People forget who won, Jenny - but controversy is remembered. If you doubt what I say, look up the search terms "Mentzer" and "Olympia".


----------



## JennyB (Jun 7, 2011)

What can I say .. I am not going to lie .. I was and still am choked .. The 3 girls that beat me in tall .. I just cannot even comment on it again .. Built you are totally right in that people remember contraversy .. hell someone approached me at this show that say the contraversy at the last show was sick and that I deserved my pro card .. That was one of the people that SCREAMED "GET THE FUCKING JUDGING RIGHT" when they placed me. I was the only one they boo'ed the judges for and I dont even know them. I had a few pro bodybuilders approach me and want to work with me to take me pro. I have had countless messages and emails from people that saw the show and said I "was robbed"... none of this makes it better and I am left wondering when they will place me and will I get to the Arnold without having to drop my muscle and then work my ass off to build it again when I get there. It is frustrating. I cannot compete in physique .. the posing routine and no heels thing just ruins the entire experience for me .. so I will drop a bit of mass and not fill out as much next year .. this year I am done .. my wrists are messed beyond belief .. to the point that lifting a water bottle in the morning is impossible .. I may have torn my tendons and will get some testing done this week .. I am also going to get surgery to increase my bust (I wont be able to hide it so why bother trying lol) later this summer .. so thats my update .. thanks for your support .. I cannot even bare to post the pictures of the people that beat me .. I am by no means perfect and those girls are sweet as pie .. BUT .............


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Keep your chin up kid. We have gold to win!


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

JennyB said:


> What can I say .. I am not going to lie .. I was and still am choked .. The 3 girls that beat me in tall .. I just cannot even comment on it again .. Built you are totally right in that people remember contraversy .. hell someone approached me at this show that say the contraversy at the last show was sick and that I deserved my pro card .. That was one of the people that SCREAMED "GET THE FUCKING JUDGING RIGHT" when they placed me. I was the only one they boo'ed the judges for and I dont even know them..


 
Stay true to yourself and don't worry about moronic judges.
If/when the advancement to pro status happens, then it happen.
If it doesn't, it doesn't, don't let it dominate or bring your life down.
Things that are beyond your control should be taken lightly.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks boys.
Trust me in that it is not bringing my life down.
I am stuck up in the clouds and that would be hard to do  

I am continuing on my journey and my goal is not to win my pro card but to just get to the Arnold .. as an amateur or a pro. I will not switch to physique but will come in next year like I think I should. Provincials may mark me down  but I am thinking I will just stay flat and lean (they seem to want the skinny look) and then once I get to Nationals BOOM! No matter what any provincial judge tells me I KNOW that they want bigger at nationals. New journal to start in August


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

I fucking hate this Jenny.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

How can this girl NOT HAVE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Jun 12, 2011)

even worse is who won lol


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2011)

Juggie showed me a pic of the emaciated woman who won. I despise the glorification of anorexia; those judges should be shot.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

Built said:


> Juggie showed me a pic of the emaciated woman who won. I despise the glorification of anorexia; those judges should be shot.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> How can this girl NOT HAVE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 






Blind Judges obviously.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 13, 2011)

Built said:


> Juggie showed me a pic of the emaciated woman who won. I despise the glorification of anorexia; those judges should be shot.



Her biceps were smaller than my forearms .. enough said 



juggernaut said:


>



Am I really that big??!! 



omerta2010 said:


> Blind Judges obviously.



Stevie Wonder was head judge  

Allllll good. More fire to the fuel for next year


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)

fuel to the fire dipshit


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## JennyB (Jun 13, 2011)

lmao fire to my fuel .. i am the fire they are dead wood lmao


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

must be a canada thing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

JennyB said:


> lmao fire to my fuel .. i am the fire they are dead wood lmao



and that would make them..."kindle"? 
Don't say "dead wood". It implies a non-working weenie.

Fucking Canananananadians...gotta teach em everything...


----------



## JennyB (Jun 23, 2011)

apparently we need to teach you folks how to spell


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Using the proper phrase is paramount to effective communication.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 23, 2011)

you copy and pasted that phrase .. you do not use words with more than 2 syllables .. so stop trying to trick us .. your trickery is not welcome here!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Got it off a Tony Robbins seminar.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course you watched it .. cause you cannot read


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

read? what is this read you speak of?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2011)

Just saw your pics......................Nice work!!!    You look great


----------



## JennyB (Jun 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> read? what is this read you speak of?


 that was funny .. especially for a carbless dude  



yellowmoomba said:


> Just saw your pics......................Nice work!!!    You look great



Thanks YM!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Carbless starts in a month. Still carb cycling. Looks like October is going to happen!


----------



## JennyB (Jun 29, 2011)

Of course its going to happen weee nuk


----------



## JennyB (Jul 9, 2011)

HELLOOOOOO anybody home? 
Well I am over here recovering from surgery and not being able to lift for 4.5 more weeks! 
Wow this is going to be tough. I will be starting a new journal soon ... hope you will all follow ... title will obviously be something Arnold related


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2011)

hope you're not in too much pain and i'm sure once you can work out again you're going to continue being fantastic. not to sound too corny but i'm so freaking proud of you. you look amazing and your attitude is pure win.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 10, 2011)

Look forward to the new journal


----------

